# I'm DONE Talking About The 2020 Election



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 12, 2022)

Are you suggesting this topic should have nobody commenting?


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 12, 2022)

I agree as to the 2020 election, move-on but never forget and put in the work to make sure it never happens again.

As far as the covid stuff there is a bit to do on that front yet as long as there are politicians (mostly dems) using mandates at this late date to try to control any aspect of our society.


----------



## okfine (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


You promise?


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Are you suggesting this topic should have nobody commenting?



No, if you want to go ahead and talk about it go ahead and talk about it. I was just explaining why I'm done talking about it and see how many people agree with me or if they want to continue talking about it. It makes absolutely no difference to me. I actually made this topic because I was seriously thinking about posting RSBN's latest video about recent news about it,.. but then I'm like you know what? Same old, same old. It's getting to be boring and tiring and until something is done to change the outcome then what's the use? If anybody else wants to watch it though, just go to the RSBN channel on YouTube as there's a live stream happening right now. I'm not posting the link though.



okfine said:


> You promise?




Yep!


----------



## Jets (Feb 12, 2022)

Agree in principle.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


No you're not.

When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.

I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.


----------



## playtime (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> see how many people agree with me or if they want to continue talking about it.



start with yer chosen one who can't stfu about it for a solid minute.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

But yeah the second something changes then I'll be on it again,.. BUT unfortunately I don't see that happening any time soon.





PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.






First of all you're delusional and second of all even if that happens that will be about _that _election. And I might say things here in there about it in a topic, but I won't make a whole entire topic about it.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> No, if you want to go ahead and talk about it go ahead and talk about it. I was just explaining why I'm done talking about it and see how many people agree with me or if they want to continue talking about it. It makes absolutely no difference to me. I actually made this topic because I was seriously thinking about posting RSBN's latest video about recent news about it,.. but then I'm like you know what? Same old, same old. It's getting to be boring and tiring and until something is done to change the outcome then what's the use? If anybody else wants to watch it though, just go to the RSBN channel on YouTube as there's a live stream happening right now. I'm not posting the link though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're being silly, because you need to understand that to ever fulfill your agenda you have to talk about the stolen election. There's no onus on the other side because they can take it as a given.

For example, it's like religious beliefs that need to be continuously brought up to keep the superstitious beliefs alive. While atheism only needs to be the lack of belief in any gods. We atheists have no beliefs to espouse.

And neither do those who support a free and fair election.

So do as you claim, but don't expect your confederates to drop the Trump flag. It would spell their end!


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.


You really want to run with this?
The Democrat Freak Show Party is DONE


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're being silly, because you need to understand that to ever fulfill your agenda you have to talk about the stolen election. There's no onus on the other side because they can take it as a given.




As I said, I might bring it up occasionally in an existing topic but it's apparent that there's constantly news coming out about it and it's pretty apparent that the election was stolen, so why continue posting about it when the stupid democraps won't believe it anyways? We've given them enough proof to fill a library, but yet they refuse to believe it so I just don't see the point anymore.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Also, LA RAM FAN had another point,.. how can we not expect to be called hypocrites when the democraps keep bringing up the past president Donald Trump, but yet we're still talking about an election that happened nearly two years ago?


----------



## playtime (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> You really want to run with this?
> The Democrat Freak Show Party is DONE
> View attachment 600580


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Also, LA RAM FAN had another point,.. how can we not expect to be called hypocrites when the democraps keep bringing up the past president Donald Trump, but yet we're still talking about an election that happened nearly two years ago?


Republicans need to stop claiming the election was stolen.  There is no evidence of it, and there will never be a court case to determine anything different than what has already been adjudicated by the courts.  The 2020 election is MOOT.  It became MOOT on January 6th, when congress took the election from the states, and made a congressional determination of who won.  

January 20th, and the swearing in of the president was the final word on the election, as the constitution doesn't allow a person sworn in as president to be removed from office other than by impeachment and conviction by 2/3rds of the senate.

It's over.  Move on.  No court has the power to impeach the president.


----------



## okfine (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> But yeah the second something changes then I'll be on it again,.. BUT unfortunately I don't see that happening any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you hear the psychopath on Fox Spews this morning? He is one unhinged character.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's over.  Move on.




That's the ONLY part I agree with you on.




okfine said:


> Did you hear the psychopath on Fox Spews this morning? He is one unhinged character.




You mean Trump when he was talking about how the current tragedy with Ukraine should have never happened? What's wrong with that? And that's exactly my point. I think we should be more focused on the stuff that is happening now than what happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Also, LA RAM FAN had another point,.. how can we not expect to be called hypocrites when the democraps keep bringing up the past president Donald Trump, but yet we're still talking about an election that happened nearly two years ago?


Because the crime hasn't been rectified.

I don't care what the Freaks in the Democrat Party talk about. They don't decide what I talk about


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Because the crime hasn't been rectified.
> 
> I don't care what the Freaks in the Democrat Party talk about. They don't decide what I talk about




No,.. and I don't really care what you talk about either, I was only stating my opinion is all.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I agree as to the 2020 election, move-on but never forget and put in the work to make sure it never happens again.



Not sure how one both "moves on" from the theft of a presidential election we all know happened that is still being dug into with new findings by the day, yet at the same time we never forget and make sure it never happens again?

My lord, they spent far more time trying to crack the OJ Simpson case!


----------



## Donald H (Feb 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not sure how one both "moves on" from the theft of a presidential election we all know happened that is still being dug into with new findings by the day, yet at the same time we never forget and make sure it never happens again?
> 
> My lord, they spent far more time trying to crack the OJ Simpson case!


You're right, it's impossible to move on for those protesting the election result. There was no thought involved with this thread by the OP. Silly!


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not sure how one both "moves on" from the theft of a presidential election we all know happened that is still being dug into with new findings by the day, yet at the same time we never forget and make sure it never happens again?





It means that we still have it in the backs of our minds but we stop dwelling over what happened and hope that they can still fix things and that it won't ever happen again, but that's all we can do. As I said before, the democraps don't listen anyways, so what sense is there in trying to convince them when we already know we won't?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Because the crime hasn't been rectified.
> 
> I don't care what the Freaks in the Democrat Party talk about. They don't decide what I talk about


It’s true the crime has not been rectified but it’s silly at this point to keep posting evidence just watch these trolls deflect from it,there his so much mountains of evidence of the most massive vote fraud ever in the history of mankind,the whole world knows it and they can’t change thst,thst other counties realise it as well.

they can’t get around all the whistleblowers  thst witnessed it first hand and how they were willing to testify knowing the penalty of perjury,they evade that everytime. They won’t address the evidence which there is mountains of and like I said,the whole world knows it,and they are on a deserted island with their lies there is no evidence,so it’s time to let it go at this point.

the fact they can’t got over their obsession of trump and keep talking about him long after him being out of office,speaks volumes how they are terrified of him coming back in 2024.otherwise they would not be so obsessed and terrified as they are STILL talking about him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> That's the ONLY part I agree with you on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump haters like him can’t comprehend that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.


So says the Langley sock puppet shill.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not sure how one both "moves on" from the theft of a presidential election we all know happened that is still being dug into with new findings by the day, yet at the same time we never forget and make sure it never happens again?
> 
> My lord, they spent far more time trying to crack the OJ Simpson case!


Simply put there is lots of work to be done to defeat the dems without the defeatism that is apparent with may on the right. Time to leave that pushcart of cheating narratives on the side of the road and get busy. Just disliking the dems is not enough, they need to be torn out root and stem.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Trump haters like him can’t comprehend that.




TDS is always current, but yes thank you for post number twenty-three as that's the point I was trying to get a crossed. We could be posting new evidence until we're blue in the face (and I pretty much already have) but nothing is going to convince these libtards that our election was in fact stolen.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> So says the Langley sock puppet shill.




Who's going off my follow's list because he tricked me *BIG *time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> As I said, I might bring it up occasionally in an existing topic but it's apparent that there's constantly news coming out about it and it's pretty apparent that the election was stolen, so why continue posting about it when the stupid democraps won't believe it anyways? We've given them enough proof to fill a library, but yet they refuse to believe it so I just don't see the point anymore.


 Yeah you ain’t kidding,could not have said it better myself.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah you ain’t kidding,could not have said it better myself.





I mean, I'm still following it a little bit, but I've even stopped reading stuff about it until something miraculously changes.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I mean, I'm still following it a little bit, but I've even stopped reading stuff about it until something miraculously changes.


With you, the Democrats got their wish.
Thankfully others will carry on in exposing Democrat crimes


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> With you, the Democrats got their wish.
> Thankfully others will carry on in exposing Democrat crimes





I'm still going to expose them for future crimes but they've already been exposed countless times and they know it,.. they just don't want to accept it and unless something miraculously changes there isn't anything else to say or do about it. It's just the way things are sadly and sooner or later you're just going to have to let it go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> With you, the Democrats got their wish.
> Thankfully others will carry on in exposing Democrat crimes


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


I disagree with the pandemic..........They went full NAZI on mandates and screwed a lot of Americans............We still feel the pain in every thing we buy from this BS.......

So I'm gonna call out the leftist for what they are now.............and pour salt in the wound when they cry about it..........Just how I am.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> It means that we still have it in the backs of our minds but we stop dwelling over what happened and hope that they can still fix things and that it won't ever happen again, but that's all we can do. As I said before, the democraps don't listen anyways, so what sense is there in trying to convince them when we already know we won't?


Your problem is you can't fix, what isn't broken.  Nobody can even tell us how it was done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm still going to expose them for future crimes but they've already been exposed countless times and they know it,.. they just don't want to accept it and unless something miraculously changes there isn't anything else to say or do about it. It's just the way things are sadly and sooner or later you're just going to have to let it go.


Indeed,otherwise you will become like the commie loving America hating Biden lovers who can’t let go over their obsession of trump and have to keep talking about him long after he is gone making thread after thread about him.they can’t let it go thst trump is long gone out of office,you don’t want to stoop to their level.why keep talking about it when the entire world knows election fraud took place? They are on a deserted island by themselves when they say there is no evidence.let them make fools out of themselves saying there was no evidence and making thread after thread about him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.





PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.


This trollboy America hater is in denial mode that the Demonrats are on their way out.   When it happens,He will come back and claim the republicans stole the elections is what will happen.must suck being on thst deserted island he lives on sayimg there was no election fraud knowing the entire world says otherwise.he is one of those trollboys with the logic I’m right and everybody else in the world is wrong.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

You want to know how I know that democrats know that there was fraud? Because their best and ONLY argument is no there wasn't! Nothing to see here folks!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't.



306>232....  Biden won.  Either you're a realist and accept it or a sore loser and, well, are just a loser in general.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Also, LA RAM FAN had another point,.. how can we not expect to be called hypocrites when the democraps keep bringing up the past president Donald Trump, but yet we're still talking about an election that happened nearly two years ago?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> As I said, I might bring it up occasionally in an existing topic but it's apparent that there's constantly news coming out about it and it's pretty apparent that the election was stolen, so why continue posting about it when the stupid democraps won't believe it anyways? We've given them enough proof to fill a library, but yet they refuse to believe it so I just don't see the point anymore.


306>232...

The only thing apparent is that your blob got his ass kicked and you can't accept it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> You want to know how I know that democrats know that there was fraud? Because their best and ONLY argument is no there wasn't! Nothing to see here folks!


 You have noticed that as well huh.

not only thst,you give them videos and links of hard facts and hard evidence, but instead of trying to refute it,like clockwork,they do this everytime l without fail.  they cannot stand toe to toe in a debate.if they debated like this in a court of law as they do here,the judge would say to them. Hey so and so,FJB presented her evidence to you,you are not saying anything or making a counter argument,if your not going to even try and refute her evidence or say anything,,this case is dismissed,FJB has won her case that vote fraud occurred.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> It means that we still have it in the backs of our minds but we stop dwelling over what happened and hope that they can still fix things and that it won't ever happen again, but that's all we can do. As I said before, the democraps don't listen anyways, so what sense is there in trying to convince them when we already know we won't?



Who cares what the democrats listen to?  I'm not in it for the democrats.  I must get about an hour's worth of updates everyday on election news and investigations--- some people are spending a great deal of their lives and money digging deeper and deeper slowly unraveling the facts of what really happened in 2020.  Not for some crazy hope that Trump will be reinstated, but to get to the guilty parties, and to expose the criminal underbelly behind our elections.

That is the only way any of us will ever stop a repeat of what they pulled on Trump.  Maybe the only way he has a chance of getting reelected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> It means that we still have it in the backs of our minds but we stop dwelling over what happened and hope that they can still fix things and that it won't ever happen again, but that's all we can do. As I said before, the democraps don't listen anyways, so what sense is there in trying to convince them when we already know we won't?


  Could not have said it better myself my friend,  right now like you said,we need to be worried about the ukraine mess and our fellow comrade Canadian patriot convoy men in Canada,about their safety fighting for theirs and our freedom against these globalists tyrants,Donald trump is old news.something these Demoncrat lovers can’t let go and want to live in the past.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Donald Trump is still important, but just not in every single topic and him "losing" the 2020 election is old news.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Who's going off my follow's list because he tricked me *BIG *time.


That trollboy is another sock that’s been posting here fir years,probably one of totos,one more sock of his to put on ignore.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> That trollboy is another sock that’s been posting here fir years,probably one of totos


Who?


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> That trollboy is another sock that’s been posting here fir years,probably one of totos





Then maybe he should just go back to Kansas.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Who?




Pink Floyd or whoever that guy is.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Simply put there is lots of work to be done to defeat the dems without the defeatism that is apparent with may on the right. Time to leave that pushcart of cheating narratives on the side of the road and get busy. Just disliking the dems is not enough, they need to be torn out root and stem.



I'd rather do BOTH.  Keep the stolen election to the fore as the DRIVING MOTIVATION to kick democrat heiney up and down this November.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


Not me.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Pink Floyd or whoever that guy is.


new old guy I guess............when I see him I'll give him the bird for ya.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not me.




To each their own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Who?


You can’t be serious,Surely you know who America commie loving paid shill toro is he has so many socks here,one of his latest he is using I have now added to ignore.


eagle1462010 said:


> Who?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> new old guy I guess............when I see him I'll give him the bird for ya.


No eagle1462010 it’s not a new guy,long time poster.Trust me,it’s a sock of toto.he has HUNDREDS of them he posts under here as do many Demoncrat posters as well.just tell him his gig is up and tell toro you know it’s him,


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Trust me,it’s a sock of toto.he has HUNDREDS of them he posts under here as do many Demoncrat posters as well.





I just signed up last year so I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I just signed up last year so I wouldn't know about that.


If you have not run into toro before,consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> You can’t be serious,Surely you know who America commie loving paid shill toro is he has so many socks here,one of his latest he is using I have now added to ignore.


oh.........i KNOW Toro...........Yeah he preaches leftist rhetoric.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> You want to know how I know that democrats know that there was fraud? Because their best and ONLY argument is no there wasn't! Nothing to see here folks!


I've got a better one than yours. It's the fact that you have no evidence, and the Democrats can afford to say that.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm still going to expose them for future crimes but they've already been exposed countless times and they know it,.. they just don't want to accept it and unless something miraculously changes there isn't anything else to say or do about it. It's just the way things are sadly and sooner or later you're just going to have to let it go.


Exposed of what? Please provide documented evidence. If you cannot, you are a liar, and you are mentally sick. We will be waiting.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> I've got a better one than yours. It's the fact that you have no evidence, and the Democrats can afford to say that.











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				



I also posted a video that shows and proves the GA. election had 0 integrity.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Exposed of what? Please provide documented evidence. If you cannot, you are a liar, and you are mentally sick. We will be waiting.


Please provide Dominion's source codes.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


How can you be smart and believe the election was stolen with no evidence?      🤪     😂 It's crazy talk.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> How can you be smart and believe the election was stolen with no evidence?      🤪     😂 It's crazy talk.


Denying the evidence that is there means nothing except guilt.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


😂🤪🤪  What are you, a broken record? Your so called anomalies are old news, and they cannot be used.

And besides, Trump tried to recalculate votes by inventing more votes in Ga.. That's why he's under grand jury scrutiny, and your laughable anomalies are not.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Denying the evidence that is there means nothing except guilt.


Who's being investigated in a grand jury? Trump! Why? Because that's the real evidence. Try again.


----------



## bdtex (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't.


The truth is the exact opposite.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> If you have not run into toro before,consider yourself fortunate.



Is it Toro or Toto? I'm confused. :/




BWK said:


> Exposed of what? Please provide documented evidence. If you cannot, you are a liar, and you are mentally sick. We will be waiting.




You're one to talk about being mentally ill and apparently you haven't listened to a thing I said that I won't try and prove it to you anymore and you've exactly proved my point. It's because you don't listen to anything.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Please provide Dominion's source codes.


Talk to the Kracken. I think she said Hugo Chavez has got them.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 12, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I'd rather do BOTH.  Keep the stolen election to the fore as the DRIVING MOTIVATION to kick democrat heiney up and down this November.


Fair enough, revenge works too.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Is it Toro or Toto? I'm confused. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've proven nothing, while Trump is under grand jury scrutiny for trying to steal an election. And whatever you believe your wild imagination has on the Left, we'll, you better get busy. The grand jury is way ahead of you slow poke.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> 😂🤪🤪  What are you, a broken record? Your so called anomalies are old news, and they cannot be used.
> 
> And besides, Trump tried to recalculate votes by inventing more votes in Ga.. That's why he's under grand jury scrutiny, and your laughable anomalies are not.


They are not all anomalies you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Fair enough, revenge works too.


Revenge against a free and fair election. Got it.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> You've proven nothing, while Trump is under grand jury scrutiny for trying to steal an election. And whatever you believe your wild imagination has on the Left, we'll, you better get busy. The grand jury is way ahead of you slow poke.


Trump is being persecuted by fascists. You are one of them. You suck.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not all anomalies you stupid son of a bitch.


I really don't give a fuck what you call them Sling Blade. Who's the guy being investigated by the grand jury you idiot?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump is being persecuted by fascists. You are one of them. You suck.


You don't even know what a fascist is you fucking ignoramus.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Because the crime hasn't been rectified.
> 
> I don't care what the Freaks in the Democrat Party talk about. They don't decide what I talk about


Proof of a crime with links?


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Revenge against a free and fair election. Got it.





Got it?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Talk to the Kracken. I think she said Hugo Chavez has got them.


Talk to Warren and Klochubar they did not like Dominion either. Goldfish memory?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I agree as to the 2020 election, move-on but never forget and put in the work to make sure it never happens again.
> 
> As far as the covid stuff there is a bit to do on that front yet as long as there are politicians (mostly dems) using mandates at this late date to try to control any aspect of our society.


You don't have another choice goofy.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Got it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 600631


I'm sucking on those excess eggs where Trump lost  the election. You can have his rotten ones.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> You don't even know what a fascist is you fucking ignoramus.


People who do fascist things like the fake administration. And idiots who support them.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Talk to Warren and Klochubar they did not like Dominion either. Goldfish memory?


Did they say Chavez had them?   No, that's all the Kraken. Check with her.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People who do fascist things like the fake administration. And idiots who support them.


You can't even prove it's fake, much less fascist. Damn son, you must love coming on here to look retarded.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Did they say Chavez had them?   No, that's all the Kraken. Check with her.


I told you who to talk to. What changed their minds?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


Maybe you should have showed them to congress before they accepted the results on January 6th.

After that, it was out of the hands of anyone except congress.  No election official, no Governor, no Judge or Justice, has the power to overturn a Constitutionally mandated act and judgement of congress.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can't even prove it's fake, much less fascist. Damn son, you must love coming on here to look retarded.


Mandates are not fascist? Holding people without bail is not fascist? Intimidating people with job loss is not fascist? You are a jerk without a leg to stand on.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Maybe you should have showed them to congress before they accepted the results on January 6th.
> 
> After that, it was out of the hands of anyone except congress.  No election official, no Governor, no Judge or Justice, has the power to overturn a Constitutionally mandated act and judgement of congress.


Congress should have investigated. What happened on Jan.6th did not change what happened on election night and the days after. It was a false flag so Congress could be complicit. Then the censorship and all kinds of media stoked drama.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> As I said, I might bring it up occasionally in an existing topic but it's apparent that there's constantly news coming out about it and it's pretty apparent that the election was stolen, so why continue posting about it when the stupid democraps won't believe it anyways? We've given them enough proof to fill a library, but yet they refuse to believe it so I just don't see the point anymore.


Dude, you need mental care. You seriously do not play with a full deck. Do you not understand, that it is Trump, not the Democrats who are being investigated through a grand jury over the attempted overthrow of this last election? Do you really not understand that? For 15 months, there has been no evidence the Left stole this election, but mountains of evidence that Trump and his goons tried. If you can't come to terms with that reality, you truly do need to see a psychiatrist.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Mandates are not fascist? Holding people without bail is not fascist? Intimidating people with job loss is not fascist? You are a jerk without a leg to stand on.


Keeping dangerous people in jail is the law.  You don't release a serial killer on bail.  DUH !!!  Someone who still believes in the lies that put him in jail, would repeat the same acts.  And when those acts are a physical danger to the government, and to law enforcement, it's a matter of public safety to keep them locked up.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Keeping dangerous people in jail is the law.  You don't release a serial killer on bail.  DUH !!!  Someone who still believes in the lies that put him in jail, would repeat the same acts.  And when those acts are a physical danger to the government, and to law enforcement, it's a matter of public safety to keep them locked up.


Like BLM huh..........and let them out of jail NO BAIL NEEDED BLUE STATES.

Funny how you only care about the law on one side only huh?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> *Keeping dangerous people in jail is the law.*  You don't release a serial killer on bail.  DUH !!!  Someone who still believes in the lies that put him in jail, would repeat the same acts.  And when those acts are a physical danger to the government, and to law enforcement, it's a matter of public safety to keep them locked up.


Tell that to the DA's in the Democratic shitholes.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Mandates are not fascist? Holding people without bail is not fascist? Intimidating people with job loss is not fascist? You are a jerk without a leg to stand on.


Some LTC employment could be higher by 457,000 more jobs  Job loss? 

Polio Vaccine History: A Look Back at How Vaccines Unfolded Then vs. Now  Were polio vaccinations fascism?

"Holding people without bail?"  Are you talking about the domestic terrorists who attacked the Capitol? LOL! Too bad I'm not in charge. I'd a hung those mf's in a tree.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Feb 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> When the Democrats gain seats in the House and Senate in the midterms, you'll bitch again about stolen elections.
> 
> I'll keep this topic tagged so that I can show you in 9 months.


What the fuck makes you think Democrats would gain anything when they are on track to get slaughtered in the midterm


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *Congress should have investigated.* What happened on Jan.6th did not change what happened on election night and the days after. It was a false flag so Congress could be complicit. Then the censorship and all kinds of media stoked drama.


Congress should have investigated, starting on November 6th, when the republicans controlled the US Senate.  But they didn't.  So their judgement on January 6th under the US Constitution can't be changed.  The election was certified by congress, and a president sworn in on January 20th.  

And as the laws and the constitution state.  Once that happens, the duly sworn president can only be removed by impeachment and conviction by congress.
The courts can neither compel or overturn those acts and judgments of congress.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Congress should have investigated. What happened on Jan.6th did not change what happened on election night and the days after. It was a false flag so Congress could be complicit. Then the censorship and all kinds of media stoked drama.


Nothing happened on election night, other than the orange cheater lost.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Like BLM huh..........and let them out of jail NO BAIL NEEDED BLUE STATES.
> 
> Funny how you only care about the law on one side only huh?



You glossed over the fundamental difference.  One was under state jurisdiction, the other under federal jurisdiction.

This is where the term, "don't make a federal case out of it" came from.  As a federal case is serious as it gets.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You glossed over the fundamental difference.  One was under state jurisdiction, the other under federal jurisdiction.
> 
> This is where the term, "don't make a federal case out of it" came from.  As a federal case is serious as it gets.


Like attacking a federal court house Federal offense for 30 days in a row..........Throwing piss and feces at Federal Officers............lasers trying to blind federal officers...

hmm..........OH.........You didn't give a shit about that now did you?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Nothing happened on election night, other than the orange cheater lost.


Actually what happened on election night is the states were still counting the mail-in and absentee ballots, what many states by law, couldn't begin to process until election day.   Which meant verifying the information and signatures on the outer envelope.  A time consuming but necessary process.

That meant that all the ballots needed to declare a winner weren't counted in some states until two days later,.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm DONE Talking About The 2020 Election


No you’re not.

You and others on the right will endlessly whine and lie about it.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Feb 12, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> What the fuck makes you think Democrats would gain anything when they are on track to get slaughtered in the midterm


What makes me think Dems will win?

Well, let's see, Democrats won by 8 MILLION votes in 2020. It was not even close.......so why would I think any differently about 2022?

Plus, Donald Trump made his voters want to show up and vote. He was known for bringing 1st time voters in to vote for (R). With him not on the ballot, I expect (R)s to not give a shit and stay home.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No you’re not.
> 
> You and others on the right will endlessly whine and lie about it.


Because you fuckers cheat your asses off.........So are you guys getting ready for RIOT SEASON.........November is getting closer.?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Like attacking a federal court house Federal offense for 30 days in a row..........Throwing piss and feces at Federal Officers............lasers trying to blind federal officers...
> 
> hmm..........OH.........You didn't give a shit about that now did you?


And those people faced the same pre-trial detention without bail as those from January 6th.









						Over a year after the 2020 uprisings, federal charges continue to loom over protesters
					

A staggering trend of federalizing protest-related crimes leaves protesters from last year facing pre-trial detention, felony charges, and decades-long incarceration




					prismreports.org
				




_Over a year after the 2020 uprisings, federal charges continue to loom over protesters

A staggering trend toward federalizing protest-related crimes leaves protesters from last year facing pre-trial detention, felony charges, and decades-long incarceration.

A cohort of former federal prosecutors argued that Mattis and Rahman should be released to house arrest, and alumni of their schools and academic networks have written similar letters of support. _

As you can see, they were treated exactly the same.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What makes me think Dems will win?
> 
> Well, let's see, Democrats won by 8 MILLION votes in 2020. It was not even close.......so why would I think any differently about 2022?
> 
> Plus, Donald Trump made his voters want to show up and vote. He was known for bringing 1st time voters in to vote for (R). With him not on the ballot, I expect (R)s to not give a shit and stay home.


LIAR.............the imbecile was so well loved that he made Obama look like an amateur...........Really........and then there is this.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> And those people faced the same pre-trial detention without bail as those from January 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they weren't.........They should have been arrested early on for attacking Federal police with water bottles.......piss, and feces............The politicians there JOINED THEM.......as they attacked every night for 30 days............

And on here and in the Media ........they were made out to be SAINTS....................

Now you are about to lose your minds over HONKING.........from a group of workers who WERE ATTACKED BY THEIR OWN GOV'T......and trying to get them fired and lose everything they have and STARVE their families over FAILED VACCINES.........

It is not your place to order a jab in a free country.  You can sugar coat that crap anyway you please.............It is still crap in the end.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.




I'm not done. Not by a long shot.

It's time for nothing! We are just getting started! Same goes with the pandemic.

What a nerve!


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> I'm not done. Not by a long shot.
> 
> It's time for nothing! We are just getting started! Same goes with the pandemic.
> 
> What a nerve!





Get over it and get over yourself. You need serious help. (Not just with that I'm talking about in general.) I don't like you, you don't like me,.. yet you keep responding to nearly all of my topics. Like seriously WTF??? Get a hobby!! Jeez!!


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Get over it and get over yourself. You need serious help. (Not just with that I'm talking about in general.) I don't like you, you don't like me,.. yet you keep responding to nearly all of my topics. Like seriously WTF??? Get a hobby!! Jeez!!


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

Well cute cat anyways,.. but seriously it's like you purposely seek out my threads and then tell me how offended you are by them when you're choosing to click on them. You and some other members on here,.. you have problems man.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Get over it and get over yourself. You need serious help. (Not just with that I'm talking about in general.) I don't like you, you don't like me,.. yet you keep responding to nearly all of my topics. Like seriously WTF??? Get a hobby!! Jeez!!


My hobby is bashing asshole leftist.............I ENJOY IT because they suck.

BTW........they stole the dang election and they know it.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> My hobby is bashing asshole leftist.............I ENJOY IT because they suck.
> 
> BTW........they stole the dang election and they know it.





That's good, but her attitude towards me is like I'm a leftist. She has good political views, but other than that she's a snobbish bitch who is always following me around.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> My hobby is bashing asshole leftist.............I ENJOY IT because they suck.
> 
> BTW........they stole the dang election and they know it.




I agree, they stole the Election

Biden is delusional and everybody who thinks  Biden won the Election by 81 million votes, is delusional too.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Revenge against a free and fair election. Got it.


Whatever, as long as the result is the dems being gutted like a fish.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> I agree, they stole the Election
> 
> Biden is delusional and everybody who thinks  Biden won the Election by 81 million votes, is delusional too.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> That's good, but her attitude towards me is like I'm a leftist. She has good political views, but other than that she's a snobbish bitch who is always following me around.


I like her.............and her posts........

stop with the CAT FIGHTS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Is it Toro or Toto? I'm confused. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s toro but I’m not about to call that leftist by his user name though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump is being persecuted by fascists. You are one of them. You suck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Mandates are not fascist? Holding people without bail is not fascist? Intimidating people with job loss is not fascist? You are a jerk without a leg to stand on.


The paid shill from Langley has been exposed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> What the fuck makes you think Democrats would gain anything when they are on track to get slaughtered in the midterm


This is a sockpuppet of leftist toro,what do you expect


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> I'm not done. Not by a long shot.
> 
> It's time for nothing! We are just getting started! Same goes with the pandemic.
> 
> What a nerve!


But if you just keep talking about it over and over all the time as these America hating commie Biden lovers constantly do who make thread after thread about trump night and day everyday,then your giving them the excuse to say your as much obsessed over trump as they are,we need to let it go,that’s her point she is saying,they can’t let it go thst trump is out of office,they make thread after thread about it 24/7, so if we keep going on about the election being stolen,then we are no differerent than they are in their constant obsession they have over trump and that gives them ammunition to use against us thst we are hypocrites.

like she said so well earlier,it’s time to let trump and the stole election go,it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11:done and over with,you hate it thst election fraud took place and the election was stolen from trump,I get that,I’m pissed to about it to but we can’t live in the past anymore as these Biden America hating trolls do who make thread after thread about him 24/7 do,we need to worry about what’s going on NOW and forget the past,we need to be worried about the Ukraine situation and the safety of our brothers and sister truckers in Canada what’s happening to them.dwelling on the past accomplishes nothing.

I tell the same thing to people who talk about the jfk assassination and. 9/11 all the time,I get it thst your angry,I’m passed about it to but it’s done and over with Andrew need to worry about what’s happening NOW,that’s her point she is making.

no need for the what a nerve comment,it’s just logic and common sense she’s speaking.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN​
Don't agree.  ^^^

Until the truth comes, out people will always talk about certain   important issues like the stolen Election.

They must.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> But yeah the second something changes then I'll be on it again,.. BUT unfortunately I don't see that happening any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing you can stay stupid about, is the country is becoming more white, conservative stupid.

Which it isn't, and the elections only get worse and worse for your side from here on out.

What you do or don't make a topic about is irrelevant. I might suggest though, that you start coming up with topics, on how it will be for your side to be an ever shrinking minority, in which your children and grandchildren, will more than likely be working for a non white business owner.

I look forward to the topics.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The only thing you can stay stupid about, is the country is becoming more white, conservative stupid.
> 
> Which it isn't, and the elections only get worse and worse for your side from here on out.
> 
> ...


A CRT America sucks Fascist appears for a drive by LYING.......

Good job Fascist.............go preach your BS in heavy traffic..........HONK HONK


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> I agree, they stole the Election
> 
> Biden is delusional and everybody who thinks  Biden won the Election by 81 million votes, is delusional too.


Yeah but again that’s old news,again it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11,it’s sucks that those  tragedy’s happened and the criminals got away with it,but it’s done and over with,time to move on and worry about what’s going on NOW,worry about the mid terms and getting these Demonrats and Rinos in prison where they belong,thsts far more important. These Biden commie lovers can’t let it go about trump,if we keep talking about the election being stolen,we’ll then we’re no differerent than them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah but again that’s old news,again it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11,it’s sucks that it those  tragedy’s happened and the criminals got away with it,but it’s done and over with,time to move on and worry about what’s going on NOW,worry about the mid terms and getting these Demonrats and Rinos in prison where they belong,thsts far more important. These Biden commie lovers can’t let it go about trump,if we keep talking about the election being stolen,we’ll then we’re no differerent than them.


It is important to keep pushing it.................to stop it from happening again..........


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> LA RAM FAN​
> Don't agree.  ^^^
> 
> Until the truth comes, out people will always talk about certain   important issues like the stolen Election.
> ...


No evidence, no stolen election. There is however a grand jury investigation into Trump who tried to steal the election.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> A CRT America sucks Fascist appears for a drive by LYING.......
> 
> Good job Fascist.............go preach your BS in heavy traffic..........HONK HONK


 He is one of the most big time commie lovers that the op and myself was just talking about who trolls here 24/7 and lives in the past with his obsession over trump thst indeed makes thread after thread about him loooonnnnnnnggggggg after he is out of office cause he is so terrified he will come back in the next election.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah but again that’s old news,again it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11,it’s sucks that it those  tragedy’s happened and the criminals got away with it,but it’s done and over with,time to move on and worry about what’s going on NOW,worry about the mid terms and getting these Demonrats and Rinos in prison where they belong,thsts far more important. These Biden commie lovers can’t let it go about trump,if we keep talking about the election being stolen,we’ll then we’re no differerent than them.


The Left is different. They didn't cry like babies about an election that wasn't stolen.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah but again that’s old news,again it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11,it’s sucks that it those  tragedy’s happened and the criminals got away with it,but it’s done and over with,time to move on and worry about what’s going on NOW,worry about the mid terms and getting these Demonrats and Rinos in prison where they belong,thsts far more important. These Biden commie lovers can’t let it go about trump,if we keep talking about the election being stolen,we’ll then we’re no differerent than them.




A stolen Election will always be  very present news, if you stop talking about it they will get away with the act in more ways then one,

You have to keep   these news  alive.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is important to keep pushing it.................to stop it from happening again..........


Pedaling lies doesn't prevent something that never happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> A stolen Election will always be  very present news, if you stop talking about it they will get away with the act in more ways then one,
> 
> You have to keep   these news  alive.


Well what are you going to say to these shills then when someone says to someone like skews you can’t let trump go,you are so obsessed with him your still making threads about him a year later  and he replies back and says,your one to talk,you talk about him all the time as well,you are still butthurt thst he lost,how you going to reply to thst


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well what are you going to say to these shills then when someone says to someone like skews you can’t let trump go,you are so obsessed with him your still making threads about him a year later  and he replies back and says,your one to talk,you talk about him all the time as well,you are still butthurt thst he lost,how you going to reply to thst


I call them a Liar..............and say they cheated their asses off..........And that I will only vote Dem after I'm dead...........

easy


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> A stolen Election will always be  very present news, if you stop talking about it they will get away with the act in more ways then one,
> 
> You have to keep   these news  alive.


Then please continue. Nothing better than drowning the claim with no evidence produced, while you continue living in Alice in Wonderland.

This is all a mental condition called a cult. No manner of reason, logic, facts, or evidence against your claims will ever register. The good part about it is, it's self destructing. 

Silence by the Right says it all about this. Which is why a cult is all they have to use.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well what are you going to say to these shills then when someone says to someone like skews you can’t let trump go,you are so obsessed with him your still making threads about him a year later  and he replies back and says,your one to talk,you talk about him all the time as well,you are still butthurt thst he lost,how you going to reply to thst


Weren't you all obsessed over Hillary's private emails? And look what your dear leader did. His actions are a thousand times worse. He took home classified documents. Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I call them a Liar..............and say they cheated their asses off..........And that I will only vote Dem after I'm dead...........
> 
> easy



Same here.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I call them a Liar..............and say they cheated their asses off..........And that I will only vote Dem after I'm dead...........
> 
> easy


But you in fact are the liar, because you have no evidence. You are part of Trump's cult. Facts, logic, the truth, all make no difference for you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> Same here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I call them a Liar..............and say they cheated their asses off..........And that I will only vote Dem after I'm dead...........
> 
> easy


Okay how bout this one then,when trollboy skews says “you all keep whining about the election a year later” not making any claim it was stolen in thst sentence.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

skye said:


> LA RAM FAN​
> Don't agree.  ^^^
> 
> Until the truth comes, out people will always talk about certain   important issues like the stolen Election.
> ...


Talking about a fantasy of a stolen election, is all it will ever be. It's a mental condition.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Okay how bout this one then,when trollboy skews says “you all keep whining about the election a year later” not making any cliam it was stolen in thst sentence.


I don't care about the LANGLEY CLOWN.

simple again.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Okay how bout this one then,when trollboy skews says “you all keep whining about the election a year later” not making any cliam it was stolen in thst sentence.


It's already been 15 months, and no shred of evidence of a stolen election.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I don't care about the LANGLEY CLOWN.
> 
> simple again.


Then you are avoiding the truth that the election wasn't stolen.


----------



## FJB (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> stop with the CAT FIGHTS.







LA RAM FAN said:


> But if you just keep talking about it over and over all the time as these America hating commie Biden lovers constantly do who make thread after thread about trump night and day everyday,then your giving them the excuse to say your as much obsessed over trump as they are,we need to let it go,that’s her point she is saying,they can’t let it go thst trump is out of office,they make thread after thread about it 24/7, so if we keep going on about the election being stolen,then we are no differerent than they are in their constant obsession they have over trump and that gives them ammunition to use against us thst we are hypocrites.
> 
> like she said so well earlier,it’s time to let trump and the stole election go,it’s like the jfk assassination and 9/11:done and over with,you hate it thst election fraud took place and the election was stolen from trump,I get that,I’m pissed to about it to but we can’t live in the past anymore as these Biden America hating trolls do who make thread after thread about him 24/7 do,we need to worry about what’s going on NOW and forget the past,we need to be worried about the Ukraine situation and the safety of our brothers and sister truckers in Canada what’s happening to them.dwelling on the past accomplishes nothing.
> 
> ...





Exactly. I don't know who isn't pissed about any of this stuff but I'm not still posting thread after thread two decades after 9/11 happened. (Btw, securing elections for the future is an entirely subject than the 2020 election. At least in my book.)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Exactly. I don't know who isn't pissed about any of this stuff but I'm not still posting thread after thread two decades after 9/11 happened. (Btw, securing elections for the future is an entirely subject than the 2020 election. At least in my book.)


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Talking about a fantasy of a stolen election, is all it will ever be. It's a mental condition.


It's even worse.  They know that there can never be any legal determination about the election.  No court is allowed to litigate the outcome of the election, any more than they can re-litigate the Vietnam war.

Article 3 courts have said, they can only take a case, if they have the power to grant the  relief sought.  And there is no relief available to them.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Congress should have investigated, starting on November 6th, when the republicans controlled the US Senate.  But they didn't.  So their judgement on January 6th under the US Constitution can't be changed.  The election was certified by congress, and a president sworn in on January 20th.
> 
> And as the laws and the constitution state.  Once that happens, the duly sworn president can only be removed by impeachment and conviction by congress.
> The courts can neither compel or overturn those acts and judgments of congress.


I really don't care as long as the fraud is proven. As far as I am concerned it has been. Democrats will be dealt with accordingly and so will RINOs.


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Your problem is you can't fix, what isn't broken.  Nobody can even tell us how it was done.


That has been explained. 

Don't purge voter rolls.
Last minute changes to signature verification on absentee ballots.
Unmonitored ballot drop boxes.
Unverified ballot requests, either absentee or mail in.
Last minute changes to accept incomplete or improperly filled out absentee or mail in ballots.

All of that happened in swing states in 2020. If you can't figure out how to cheat with those conditions, you aren't trying.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's even worse.  They know that there can never be any legal determination about the election.  No court is allowed to litigate the outcome of the election, any more than they can re-litigate the Vietnam war.
> 
> Article 3 courts have said, they can only take a case, if they have the power to grant the  relief sought.  And there is no relief available to them.


It's all crocodile tears for these losers and clogging up the forum with lies. Carry on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Exactly. I don't know who isn't pissed about any of this stuff but I'm not still posting thread after thread two decades after 9/11 happened. (Btw, securing elections for the future is an entirely subject than the 2020 election. At least in my book.)


 Exactly,we need to focus on and worry about securing the elections in the future instead of dwelling on the past,at some point you got to move on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Exactly,we need to focus on and worry about securing the elections in the future instead of dwelling on the past,at some point you got to move on.


Which is why we examine the abuses of the past.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> That has been explained.
> 
> Don't purge voter rolls.
> Last minute changes to signature verification on absentee ballots.
> ...


"Don't purge voter rolls?"       You're going to talk to the Left about purging voter rolls? You're kidding right?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is why we examine the abuses of the past.


There were no abuses by the Left. That's a proven lie you are pedaling.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I really don't care as long as the fraud is proven. As far as I am concerned it has been. Democrats will be dealt with accordingly and so will RINOs.


*I really don't care as long as the fraud is proven.  *So, you just admitted that it hasn't been proven, but you said *"as far as I am concerned it has been." *And yet, you have no evidence. Has the thought ever occurred to you that you may actually belong to a cult, and that you are mentally ill?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

FJB said:


> Exactly. I don't know who isn't pissed about any of this stuff but I'm not still posting thread after thread two decades after 9/11 happened. (Btw, securing elections for the future is an entirely subject than the 2020 election. At least in my book.)


You are mentally pissed that you lost a legal, free and fair election, and you are hamstrung in proving otherwise.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> *I really don't care as long as the fraud is proven.  *So, you just admitted that it hasn't been proven, but you said *"as far as I am concerned it has been." *And yet, you have no evidence. Has the thought ever occurred to you that you may actually belong to a cult, and that you are mentally ill?


I have plenty of evidence the public has never heard due to media censorship. Enough to convince anyone of how poorly our election was run. And enough evidence to prove 0 integrity. Air it out for the public, see what they think.

Dominion's source code would either prove or disprove fraud. Why don't you demand it to end all of this?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> A CRT America sucks Fascist appears for a drive by LYING.......
> 
> Good job Fascist.............go preach your BS in heavy traffic..........HONK HONK


You can't alter history Sling Blade. Ain't going to happen. Keep your kids out of book stores and keep them stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are mentally pissed that you lost a legal, free and fair election, and you are hamstrung in proving otherwise.


The AZ. audit proved otherwise.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have plenty of evidence the public has never heard due to media censorship. Enough to convince anyone of how poorly our election was run. And enough evidence to prove 0 integrity. Air it out for the public, see what they think.
> 
> Dominion's source code would either prove or disprove fraud. Why don't you demand it to end all of this?


   😂  🤪 "Public has never heard?" Go get em tiger. What a joke.


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Don't purge voter rolls?"       You're going to talk to the Left about purging voter rolls? You're kidding right?


Voter rolls were not purged, due to covid. Every state has laws that require purges, those laws were ignored. Just one more reason the legitimacy of 2020 will always be questioned.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The AZ. audit proved otherwise.


Um, no it didn't. The AZ. audit proved to be illegal. We already covered that with you and your broken record. Fact check: Arizona audit hasn't found 275,000 fraudulent votes









						Arizona 'audit': A multitude of unsubstantiated claims and no proof of fraud
					

The long-awaited and repeatedly delayed report of the Arizona Senate’s purported "audit" of the election in Maricopa County featured a plethora of unsubstantiated allegations that files were deleted, equipment was improperly connected to the internet, signatures weren’t properly verified and...




					www.azmirror.com
				












						Protecting Arizona Voters from Unlawful Intimidation
					

Protect Democracy sent a demand letter to those running the so-called election “audit” in Maricopa County which highlights the various laws that would likely be violated.




					protectdemocracy.org
				












						Fact check: Arizona audit affirmed Biden's win, didn't prove voter fraud, contrary to Trump claim
					

The audit did not surface evidence that widespread voter fraud affected the election outcome in Maricopa County.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Voter rolls were not purged, due to covid. Every state has laws that require purges, those laws were ignored. Just one more reason the legitimacy of 2020 will always be questioned.


The 2016 voter rolls were. Over a million people were illegally purged.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The AZ. audit proved otherwise.











						Cyber Ninjas shutting down after judge fines Arizona audit company $50K a day
					

Cyber Ninjas, a firm hired by the Arizona state Senate to conduct a review of Maricopa County’s election results, on Thursday announced that it is shutting down after a county government report sla…




					thehill.com


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> The 2016 voter rolls were. Over a million people were illegally purged.


If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have plenty of evidence the public has never heard due to media censorship. Enough to convince anyone of how poorly our election was run. And enough evidence to prove 0 integrity. Air it out for the public, see what they think.
> 
> Dominion's source code would either prove or disprove fraud. Why don't you demand it to end all of this?


If you had plenty of evidence, you would have already posted it you cultist imbecile.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.


Did you not watch the video of Kris Kobach getting caught purging people illegally?









						GOP candidate improperly purged 340,000 from Georgia voter rolls, investigation claims
					

New analysis is latest voting rights controversy in race pitting secretary of state Brian Kemp against Democrat Stacey Abrams




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Did you not watch the video of Kris Kobach getting caught purging people illegally?


Not my state, why would I be interested?


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.


Not if it was done improperly it wasn't.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Not my state, why would I be interested?


Then you just admitted to losing this debate. This is you;  *If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.  *But you aren't interested right?  See how easy that was to prove how full of shit you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> 😂  🤪 "Public has never heard?" Go get em tiger. What a joke.


No they have not heard how authorities in states refused to investigate anything. They have not seen the laws that were broken in GA. and AZ. They have not seen poll workers ignoring the regulations.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Not if it was done improperly it wasn't.


Like the 2020 election. Like that?


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Then you just admitted to losing this debate. This is you;  *If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.  *But you aren't interested right?  See how easy that was to prove how full of shit you are.


I have no idea what you are talking about. You present no evidence to back your claims and then pretend you are 'winning'. Pathetic.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they have not heard how authorities in states refused to investigate anything. They have not seen the laws that were broken in GA. and AZ. They have not seen poll workers ignoring the regulations.











						GOP candidate improperly purged 340,000 from Georgia voter rolls, investigation claims
					

New analysis is latest voting rights controversy in race pitting secretary of state Brian Kemp against Democrat Stacey Abrams




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like the 2020 election. Like that?


Prove it was fraudulent liar.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> How can you be smart and believe the election was stolen with no evidence?      🤪     😂 It's crazy talk.


It has to do with Jewish space lasers.  

What is even more hilarious than the subject of 11 different elections being stolen....

Its the allegation that the same election that sent more Republicans to the House was stolen
Its the childish nature of the allegations ranging from North Korean ballot dumps to truck drivers delivering tens of thousands of ballots
Its the allegation that the US Army seized servers in Germany

I love a good conspiracy theory....these allegations and those making them are just stupid.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. You present no evidence to back your claims and then pretend you are 'winning'. Pathetic.





			The Election was Stolen â€“ Hereâ€™s How...
		

  You said you didn't care about other states, so why do you respond?


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> The Election was Stolen â€“ Hereâ€™s How...
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care about other states, so why do you respond?


That had nothing to do with 2020. Another pathetic red herring.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It has to do with Jewish space lasers.
> 
> What is even more hilarious than the subject of 11 different elections being stolen....
> 
> ...


Don't forget about our buddy Hugo Chavez.      We need to talk to the Kraken.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> That had nothing to do with 2020. Another pathetic red herring.


Read post #161. It's what I was talking about; * The 2016 voter rolls were. Over a million people were illegally purged.

Not my state, why would I be interested?*  So, are you not interested or are you?     🤪     😂


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Read post #161. It's what I was talking about; * The 2016 voter rolls were. Over a million people were illegally purged.
> 
> Not my state, why would I be interested?* So, are you not interested or are you?    🤪     😂


This isn't about 2016, not sure how you don't get that. Are you stupid or something? You mention some random person from six years ago and expect me to care when it has nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 12, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove it was fraudulent liar.


Can't with the corrupt government we have now. That is all you got. It won't last.


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Exactly,we need to focus on and worry about securing the elections in the future instead of dwelling on the past,at some point you got to move on.





Yeah and I realize now that there was a typo as I missed a word, but you obviously already know what I was saying and I really hope they do that. They still need to fix this past election,.. we just don't need to keep parroting it when we accuse the left of parroting as well.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> This isn't about 2016, not sure how you don't get that. Are you stupid or something? You mention some random person from six years ago and expect me to care when it has nothing to do with the topic at hand.


Voting purges happened in 2016, and Republicans have introduced bills for 2022 to purge again, for no good reason. It's all about making it much harder to vote. Republicans have really lost their minds;  Voting Laws Roundup: February 2022

Here is one example of grotesque cheating where Mississippi is purging voters; *A Mississippi bill would bar students who are away from the county where they are registered from casting a mail ballot.  *This is cheating in overdrive. This is punishing students, and not allowing them to vote.

If this is going on, why have elections;* In addition to legislation making it more difficult for voters to cast ballots, last year saw a large uptick in bills that could enable partisan interference in election administration. The most extreme of these “election sabotage” bills would have allowed partisan officials to simply reject election results.? *Do you have an answer? If there are "election sabotage bills" then just tell people to stay home, and the election officials can tell us who they chose. This is how extreme the Right has gotten. They want to tear down Democracy.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 13, 2022)

I could be wrong, but here’s a thought… 

Whether the election was ‘stolen’ or not…. I get the feeling that the PTSB (through the media) intentionally made it look like it was stolen,  in order to get the very result that we can see here on this forum. People are STILL talking and fighting about it on a daily basis, years later, so it keeps voters distracted and hating the other side even more, which is exactly what the PTSB want. Keep in mind, manipulation and divide and conquer is their M.O.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

The corrupt SOS in GA. ignored this and certified the election. No investigation at all was done by his office. That is a fact. Telling me that election had integrity is a lie.








						EXCLUSIVE: GA Sec of State Raffensperger Promised President Trump His Office Would Address Auditor Bryan Geels's 97,000 Ballot Issues - They Never Did, Instead They Gave Pieces of Call to Media to Claim Trump Was Stealing the Election
					

President Trump’s team hired Auditor Bryan Geels after the 2020 Election to look into Georgia’s results.  Geels identified 97,000 ballot issues in the state.  When the President spoke of these issues with Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, the issues were misrepresented but...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*President Trump’s team hired Auditor Bryan Geels after the 2020 Election to look into Georgia’s results.  Geels identified 97,000 ballot issues in the state.  When the President spoke of these issues with Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, the issues were misrepresented but Raffensperger’s team promised President Trump that they would get with the Trump team (i.e. Geels) to go over the results.  


Raffensperger’s team never addressed the issues and never contacted Geels.  Instead, they lied to the press about the President’s phone call.*

There is the truth. I don't expect anyone to like it but it has to be acknowledged. Again the election had 0 integrity.


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Voting purges happened in 2016, and Republicans have introduced bills for 2022 to purge again, for no good reason. It's all about making it much harder to vote. Republicans have really lost their minds;  Voting Laws Roundup: February 2022


The purges are set by state law and vary.  After the lunacy and lawlessness of the 2020 every state should purge their rolls in 2022 and every two years thereafter, but that is each state's choice.


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> I could be wrong, but here’s a thought…
> 
> Whether the election was ‘stolen’ or not…. I get the feeling that the PTSB (through the media) intentionally made it look like it was stolen,  in order to get the very result that we can see here on this forum. People are STILL talking and fighting about it on a daily basis, years later, so it keeps voters distracted and hating the other side even more, which is exactly what the PTSB want. Keep in mind, manipulation and divide and conquer is their M.O.





No,.. do you honestly believe that literal crackhead legitimately won the election? Not a chance.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The purges are set by state law and vary.  After the lunacy and lawlessness of the 2020 every state should purge their rolls in 2022 and every two years thereafter, but that is each state's choice.


The asshole you are talking to is deflecting. Vote purges have nothing to do with the fraud that took place on election day and the days after. He refuses to address proven facts that make it clear the election a joke.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> No,.. do you honestly believe that literal crackhead legitimately won the election? Not a chance.


No, and I never said that. You completely missed my point. Never mind.


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> No, and I never said that. You completely missed my point. Never mind.





I guess so and please don't take that the wrong way,.. you have a good heart, I just think that sometimes you get misguided and confused but we all do sometimes, so don't think too much of it.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> I guess so and please don't take that the wrong way,.. you have a good heart, I just think that sometimes you get misguided and confused but we all do sometimes, so don't think too much of it.


I’m laughing here. I’m not misguided or confused. I’m not the one who still puts trust in the system. That would be you guys who are still fighting about this.


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> I’m laughing here. I’m not misguided or confused. I’m not the one who still puts trust in the system. That would be you guys who are still fighting about this.




Uh this whole entire topic is because I'm ending the fight,.. but the system is fucked. Excuse my French.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> Uh this whole entire topic is because I'm ending the fight,.. but the system is fucked. Excuse my French.



Yes, I know that’s why you posted this thread. But as you can see, even on a thread calling for the fighting to stop, you got the topic going again (lol) and even you joined in a little bit.

Anyway, all I’m saying is that when people are distracted and constantly fighting each other, maybe they should question why that is. Who benefits when we are all distracted and fighting each other, rather than looking into who is actually pulling the strings?  Obviously no one else on this thread agrees with that take, and that’s fine. Keep putting your trust in the system, people. How’s that been working out?


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> Yes, I know that’s why you posted this thread. But as you can see, even on a thread calling for the fighting to stop, you got the topic going again (lol) and even you joined in a little bit.




Well yeah, but only when it called for me to say something about it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


Letting the democrats get away with this shit only encourages them to do more of it. 

 What we need to do is rub there nose in it and say NO.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> I could be wrong, but here’s a thought…
> 
> Whether the election was ‘stolen’ or not…. I get the feeling that the PTSB (through the media) intentionally made it look like it was stolen,  in order to get the very result that we can see here on this forum. People are STILL talking and fighting about it on a daily basis, years later, so it keeps voters distracted and hating the other side even more, which is exactly what the PTSB want. Keep in mind, manipulation and divide and conquer is their M.O.


Depends on which media you watch. There is an easy remedy. Common sense, and the documentation that there is no evidence of voter fraud in the 20 20 election. To insist otherwise, is nothing short of a mental illness.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Letting the democrats get away with this shit only encourages them to do more of it.
> 
> What we need to do is rub there nose in it and say NO.


*Letting the democrats get away with this shit only encourages them to do more of it.  Buttercup*, so pay attention here. TheGreatSatan, prove that the Democrats are getting away with what you say they are getting away with, and provide documentation for your claims. So, Buttercup, he won't be able to, proving it's more mental than anything else. He listened to bad media and Trump, and this is the result. So, in his answer, he'll need a scapegoat, and that's going to be me. Just pay attention to his answer, if he even answers at all.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The asshole you are talking to is deflecting. Vote purges have nothing to do with the fraud that took place on election day and the days after. He refuses to address proven facts that make it clear the election a joke.


Ha Sling Blade, a voter purge takes on many forms. The double voting scam by Kobach was his go to strategy during 2016. This last election were the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, but that got side swiped, and was replaced by mail-in and absentee voting. Now the Right wants to eliminate most of that, so they can get away with cheating like they did in 2016.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ha Sling Blade, a voter purge takes on many forms. The double voting scam by Kobach was his go to strategy during 2016. This last election were the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, but that got side swiped, and was replaced by mail-in and absentee voting. Now the Right wants to eliminate most of that, so they can get away with cheating like they did in 2016.


Hey blowhole we are not talking about purges. Please purge your dumbass from thread.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Depends on which media you watch. There is an easy remedy. Common sense, and the documentation that there is no evidence of voter fraud in the 20 20 election. To insist otherwise, is nothing short of a mental illness.



You missed my point too. Again, I’m not here to argue whether the election was stolen or not. My point was that regardless of the actual truth, it seems it was intentionally made to look that way, in order to elicit the exact reaction that happened. Why? Read my previous posts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

okfine said:


> You promise?


Does RawStory promise?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> You missed my point too. Again, I’m not here to argue whether the election was stolen or not. My point was that regardless of the actual truth, it seems it was intentionally made to look that way, in order to elicit the exact reaction that happened. Why? Read my previous posts.


English is a second language for America hating BWK 

He is an idiot leftist foreigner


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The purges are set by state law and vary.  After the lunacy and lawlessness of the 2020 every state should purge their rolls in 2022 and every two years thereafter, but that is each state's choice.


And yet, you have zero evidence of any lawlessness in the 2020 election. You are a liar. 

Purges are set by state law, but when they break the law, that is a different matter. In the case of Kris Kobach, he broke the law. 

In the case of closing down 1688 polling places in minority areas, that's just cheating in order to keep them from voting. And that was fought back with mail-in and absentee on the last election. Now the Rights goal is to do away with that, with these 440 voter suppression bills.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 600996
> The corrupt SOS in GA. ignored this and certified the election. No investigation at all was done by his office. That is a fact. Telling me that election had integrity is a lie.
> 
> 
> ...


"Category of irregularity!"   Folks, this loser is a trip.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> The purges are set by state law and vary.  After the lunacy and lawlessness of the 2020 every state should purge their rolls in 2022 and every two years thereafter, but that is each state's choice.


Why didn't you respond to this scheme; *Here is one example of grotesque cheating where Mississippi is purging voters; A Mississippi bill would bar students who are away from the county where they are registered from casting a mail ballot. This is cheating in overdrive. This is punishing students, and not allowing them to vote.  *Do you think this is fair?


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> If the purge was mandated by state legislation it was perfectly legal.


Not when you abuse the purge. Kris Kobach used double voting to scam two minority voters from voting. He would take James E. Brown and James F. brown and accuse them of double voting, then take them off the rolls. That's illegal.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> Well yeah, but only when it called for me to say something about it.



Gotta' give you props, bro. For someone who said he was done talking about it, still being in it after 10 pages is pretty impressive...


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Category of irregularity!"   Folks, this loser is a trip.


Was that before or after Trump asked Raffensberger to invent 11,000 more votes for him?


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> And yet, you have zero evidence of any lawlessness in the 2020 election. You are a liar.
> 
> Purges are set by state law, but when they break the law, that is a different matter. In the case of Kris Kobach, he broke the law.
> 
> In the case of closing down 1688 polling places in minority areas, that's just cheating in order to keep them from voting. And that was fought back with mail-in and absentee on the last election. Now the Rights goal is to do away with that, with these 440 voter suppression bills.











						Wisconsin judge orders 200,000 voters be purged in blow to Democrats
					

Ozaukee county circuit judge also fined commission and its three Democratic commissioners for refusing to go ahead with purge




					www.theguardian.com
				




Democrat election officials refused to obey the court order to purge those names.  That is lawlessness.  You are an idiot and your endless ignorance is becoming cumbersome.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Can't with the corrupt government we have now. That is all you got. It won't last.


You just surrendered then. What good is it to tell us it was stolen, when you can't prove it? It's like circling a caravan of wagons, and the wagons aren't there. What you and your ilk are doing, is worth teats on a bo hog. You just gave the store away with your admission. 

And by the way, 60 Trump government judges dismissed every case, so, you are here posting with your fist up your ass I guess.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Category of irregularity!"   Folks, this loser is a trip.


Really discredit him. Prove what he said is false. I'll wait.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> You just surrendered then. What good is it to tell us it was stolen, when you can't prove it? It's like circling a caravan of wagons, and the wagons aren't there. What you and your ilk are doing, is worth teats on a bo hog. You just gave the store away with your admission.
> 
> And by the way, 60 Trump government judges dismissed every case, so, you are here posting with your fist up your ass I guess



By the way, no one cares what you say about the election. You liars and haters are a dime a dozen.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Wisconsin judge orders 200,000 voters be purged in blow to Democrats
> 
> 
> Ozaukee county circuit judge also fined commission and its three Democratic commissioners for refusing to go ahead with purge
> ...


This from your link; * registration lists that it believed had changed addresses.  *Do you know what the word "BELIEVE" means? It means it ain't worth a shit in a court of law. And you have not answered my question about the Mississippi students. What's the matter, cat got the key pad? 

You also cannot vouch for your own lies, you can't debate the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, the fact that Kobach broke the law, and the 440 voter suppression bills. You can't debate anything.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really discredit him. Prove what he said is false. I'll wait.


An "irregularity?" Why would I? It's worth shit in court. Knock yourself out. An "irregularity" is nothing more than fantasy without documented evidence of wrong doing. You are like the dog chasing his own tail. LOL! You're a fucking loser.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why didn't you respond to this scheme; *Here is one example of grotesque cheating where Mississippi is purging voters; A Mississippi bill would bar students who are away from the county where they are registered from casting a mail ballot. This is cheating in overdrive. This is punishing students, and not allowing them to vote.  *Do you think this is fair?


Not the topic. And would the students votes change the results of the election? You say that the fraud was not enough to change an election so what is your problem here? What is good for the goose is good for the gander. You are dumb.


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> It means that we still have it in the backs of our minds but we stop dwelling over what happened and hope that they can still fix things and that it won't ever happen again, but that's all we can do. As I said before, the democraps don't listen anyways, so what sense is there in trying to convince them when we already know we won't?



BY HOLDING YER CHOSEN ONE & HIS CAPOS ACCOUNTABLE.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> This from your link; * registration lists that it believed had changed addresses.  *Do you know what the word "BELIEVE" means? It means it ain't worth a shit in a court of law. And you have not answered my question about the Mississippi students. What's the matter, cat got the key pad?
> 
> You also cannot vouch for your own lies, you can't debate the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, the fact that Kobach broke the law, and the 440 voter suppression bills. You can't debate anything.


How many times are you going to repeat something that means nothing?


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> By the way, no one cares what you say about the election. You liars and haters are a dime a dozen.


Those 60 Republican government judges don't give a shit about what you say either.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> BY HOLDING YER CHOSEN ONE & HIS CAPOS ACCOUNTABLE.


FOR WHAT?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Those 60 Republican government judges don't give a shit about what you say either.


They do not have the last say. You are going to find that out.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many times are you going to repeat something that means nothing?


Your posts mean nothing. Why not let the one I addressed answer? Are you covering for him? Does he need a goon like you to answer for him?


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They do not have the last say. You are going to find that out.


Right, will that be in the next life, or the one after that?      🤪     😂


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Your posts mean nothing. Why not let the one I addressed answer? Are you covering for him? Does he need a goon like you to answer for him?


If my posts mean nothing why are your lying lips still flapping? Blowhole.


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> FOR WHAT?




*^^^* *THAT* *^^^*


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> An "irregularity?" Why would I? It's worth shit in court. Knock yourself out. An "irregularity" is nothing more than fantasy without documented evidence of wrong doing. You are like the dog chasing his own tail. LOL! You're a fucking loser.


There is documented evidence that SOS ignored. That is a fact you can't change.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> *^^^* *THAT* *^^^*


You or anyone else does not make that decision. The legitmacy depends on who is listening and no one is listening to the media anymore, or you. And the child diddling Lincoln Project has no credibility. Well, maybe for other child diddlers it does.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is documented evidence that SOS ignored. That is a fact you can't change.


And I asked, was it before or after Trump asked Raffensberger to invent 11,000 more votes for him?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> And I asked, was it before or after Trump asked Raffensberger to invent 11,000 more votes for him?


What is the difference if the SOS knew GA. was broken?


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You or anyone else does not make that decision. The legitmacy depends on who is listening and no one is listening to the media anymore, or you. And the child diddling Lincoln Project has no credibility. Well, maybe for other child diddlers it does.


Trump tried to steal the election. And we have the evidence.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What is the difference if the SOS knew GA. was broken?


The difference is, Trump dug his own grave when he asked to invent those votes. Meaning no one with a functioning brain is going to try and help someone who tried to cheat with his own words, when Trump asked Raffensberger  to do that. That's why it is important to know when he said it.


----------



## FJB (Feb 13, 2022)

buttercup said:


> You missed my point too. Again, I’m not here to argue whether the election was stolen or not. My point was that regardless of the actual truth, it seems it was intentionally made to look that way, in order to elicit the exact reaction that happened. Why? Read my previous posts.




You keep contradicting yourself. 




Canon Shooter said:


> Gotta' give you props, bro. For someone who said he was done talking about it, still being in it after 10 pages is pretty impressive...




Only for confused people and idiots like the one below me. Maybe I should rephrase this,.. I'm done making new topics about it and trying to _prove _that it happened to people.




BWK said:


> Trump tried to steal the election. And we have the evidence.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If my posts mean nothing why are your lying lips still flapping? Blowhole.


Because they aren't lying, yours are. And I've proven so.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> You keep contradicting yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you living in your mommas closet?


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The legitmacy depends on who is listening and no one is listening to the media anymore, or you.



oooOOOooo ... i can't wait for all the public hearings that are coming -  & they'll probably be in prime time.  weeks AND weeks of' 'em.




Lastamender said:


> And the child diddling Lincoln Project has no credibility. Well, maybe for other child diddlers it does.



uh, what?    like george conway?  you know... kellyanne conway's hubby?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Trump tried to steal the election. And we have the evidence.


No he did not. trying to prove fraud while censored is not stealing anything. It is democracy in action.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> oooOOOooo ... i can't wait for all the public hearings that are coming -  & they'll probably be in prime time.  weeks AND weeks of' 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they will backfire like everything else they tried to hang on Trump.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> oooOOOooo ... i can't wait for all the public hearings that are coming -  & they'll probably be in prime time.  weeks AND weeks of' 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the feeling, and I could be wrong, but with the dirt they have on these goons, they'll be taking this crowd out to the woodshed.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Because they aren't lying, yours are. And I've proven so.


You have proven nothing but that you hate this country and over half the people living here. Quite an accomplishment for an ignorant blowhole. Congrats.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No he did not. trying to prove fraud while censored is not stealing anything. It is democracy in action.


Asking for 11,000 invented votes is obstructing a legal election, in the attempt to overthrow that election. Anyone with a brain larger than a grasshopper knows this.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have proven nothing but that you hate this country and over half the people living here. Quite an accomplishment for an ignorant blowhole. Congrats.


Abiding by, following, and respecting the law, proves one's love for country. You've shown none of that. You protect criminals. You don't love this country. You just love what you can scheme from it.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And they will backfire like everything else they tried to hang on Trump.


He's been impeached twice, fined millions for stealing, yea, they'll bust his ass.


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> I've got the feeling, and I could be wrong, but with the dirt they have on these goons, they'll be taking this crowd out to the woodshed.



i gotta believe that merrick garland  is gonna put the hammer down too.  the select committee has interviewed some 300 people so far & i'm sure they also had sit downs with the feds.


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> He's been impeached twice, fined millions for stealing, yea, they'll bust his ass.



donny will get busted on RICO charges in NY by the SDNY.

& letitia james is going after him at the same time.


----------



## BWK (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> i gotta believe that merrick garland  is gonna put the hammer down too.  the select committee has interviewed some 300 people so far & i'm sure they also had sit downs with the feds.View attachment 601042


Yea, there is just too, too much on all of them. This was like RICO on steroids, with multiple crimes being committed. And look at the number who have plead the Fifth, no shows to subpoenas, and the like. 

It takes several teams just to keep up with, and assign separately, in order to cover this multi-pronged criminal enterprise that has been going on since Trump took office. 

And honestly, even before he took office with the financial crimes. 

Not a day goes by for me, wondering, what makes a man or woman idolize such a monster like Trump, and yet, still want to vote for him?  It's like they have no dignity or self respect?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Asking for 11,000 invented votes is obstructing a legal election, in the attempt to overthrow that election. Anyone with a brain larger than a grasshopper knows this.


Fuck off. The SOS told Trump his own state's data was wrong. The SOS is corrupt as they come.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> Abiding by, following, and respecting the law, proves one's love for country. You've shown none of that. You protect criminals. You don't love this country. You just love what you can scheme from it.


And you have? Are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> i gotta believe that merrick garland  is gonna put the hammer down too.  the select committee has interviewed some 300 people so far & i'm sure they also had sit downs with the feds.View attachment 601042


The Feds are the new KGB.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 13, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


Its 2022 dammit.  Send the topic where 9/11 topics go.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Its 2022 dammit.  Send the topic where 9/11 topics go.


The thing that some people did?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 14, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I agree as to the 2020 election, move-on but never forget and put in the work to make sure it never happens again.


Make sure what  never happens again? Stolen election? It wasn't stolen and repubmicans have finally agreed. Wake up to yourself.  It didn't happen. 



1srelluc said:


> As far as the covid stuff there is a bit to do on that front yet as long as there are politicians (mostly dems) using mandates at this late date to try to control any aspect of our society.


Of course it wouldn't be to protect the good citizens who took the jab for the sake of the dickheads who didn't. Of course not   
They might take your freedoms.  Shock horror.  
Bloody idiots.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

playtime said:


> *^^^* *THAT* *^^^*


Awee  Trump hurts your feelings and calls out your Media.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

playtime said:


> i gotta believe that merrick garland  is gonna put the hammer down too.  the select committee has interviewed some 300 people so far & i'm sure they also had sit downs with the feds.View attachment 601042


Hes busy sending the FBI after a dad who's daughter was raped at school and had the nerve to tell people.

Where do ypu get these fuckers from.  Isis??


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Make sure what  never happens again? Stolen election? It wasn't stolen and repubmicans have finally agreed. Wake up to yourself.  It didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Of course it wouldn't be to protect the good citizens who took the jab for the sake of the dickheads who didn't. Of course not
> ...


But all that really doesn't matter does it as long as the right-leaning are motivated to kick them some dem ass come November now does it?

Look on the bright side.....At least when you are licking your wounds you can point to the "cheating narrative" as to the main reason why you got your ass kicked. 

Heaven forbid you would ever have reflect on the shit for brains policies your people saddled us with. 

Let the TDS flow through you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 14, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Because the crime hasn't been rectified.



Some would say the true perpetrators of the JFK assassination, or the folks the really allowed 9/11 to happen haven't had those crimes rectified either. . . 

. . . and those are much, MUCH, smaller and easier to conceal conspiracies.  And yet?  Many, MANY folks that blindly believe in a grand reaching conspiracy to deny the presidency to Trump, believe in the Deep State's explanation of those assault's on the American democracy.  WHY?

Till you understand why?  It is pointless at this juncture.  

You will never get what is really going on.

. .  IMO.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Your problem is you can't fix, what isn't broken.  Nobody can even tell us how it was done.



They have told you, but you don't listen.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> No,.. do you honestly believe that literal crackhead legitimately won the election? Not a chance.



Folks that control everything?  They don't give a shit, as long as everyone focuses on the drama.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> No,.. do you honestly believe that literal crackhead legitimately won the election? Not a chance.


Who won or lost makes very little difference at this point. . . .

The entire nation is circling the drain.

You been following that Durham report?  Do you actually think anything is going to come of that?

Trump was supposed to release all the JFK files. . .why didn't he?


----------



## FJB (Feb 14, 2022)

I agree with everything else you said but no I haven't been following that report.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> I agree with everything else you said but no I haven't been following that report.


Well?  That is what buttercup is getting at.

The corruption is the point.  Selling the drama and distracting the entire nation, and the entire world, from what the global oligarch's are actually doing to the little people?  THAT is the point.

Trump had an ENTIRE YEAR to get rid of Fauci, and we all knew what a corrupt POS he was. . . why?  Why didn't he do something?  Fauci is the highest paid government employee in the nation.  Did you watch the hearings in congress in Jan. 11th when they grilled him?  Some Senator wanted to know why they could not find out what his investments are. . . and Fauci deflected, said it should be easy to find?  wtf.  If a Senator's office can't find it, then there is a reason none of the media or independent media have published it. . . and none of us know, when by law, it should be available?

Yeah, buttercup called it all out. . .  the nation is dark, and black, and corrupt to the core.  Who won or lost?  Probably would have made very little difference in the end.

If you are fighting with your neighbor, you don't have time to concentrate on the fact, that the R's & the D's, always seem to be able to cooperate, when it comes time to pass the most important laws, or agree to impose the most restrictive bullshit on our liberties.

. . . and it never really mattered, Trump?  Biden?  Obama?  Bush?  They all seem to roll over and go right along with what the institutional investment companies have planned for us all. . . 




With every thread the D's post about. ..   Trump is going to jail _this_ time?  It is just like the threads from the R's. .  we have proof of the election corrupt _this_ time. .   

I get what she is saying. . . when are you all going to wake the hell up?  

The Great Narrative and The Metaverse, Part 1: A Dystopian Vision of the Future​








						The Great Narrative and The Metaverse, Part 1: A Dystopian Vision of the Future
					

As the annual meeting in Davos, Switzerland draws near, the WEF is launching the next phase of The Great Reset agenda - The Great Narrative.




					www.thelastamericanvagabond.com
				




HIV/AIDS Compared SARS-CoV-2/COVID-19 & DARPA's Immune System Focused B̶i̶o̶w̶e̶a̶p̶o̶n̶ Agenda​








						HIV/AIDS Compared SARS-CoV-2/COVID-19 & DARPA's Immune System Focused B̶i̶o̶w̶e̶a̶p̶o̶n̶ Agenda
					

Welcome to The Daily Wrap Up, dedicated to bringing you the most relevant independent news, as we see it, from the last 24 hours (2/13/22).




					www.thelastamericanvagabond.com


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> Also, LA RAM FAN had another point,.. how can we not expect to be called hypocrites when the democraps keep bringing up the past president Donald Trump, but yet we're still talking about an election that happened nearly two years ago?


Fk, are you suggesting I'm coming out of winter into fall?  fk.


----------



## FJB (Feb 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Fk, are you suggesting I'm coming out of winter into fall?  fk.




Huh? I don't know what that means.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> Huh? I don't know what that means.


you said it's been two years.  It's only second week of February one year after the elections.  I wanted to experience warm weather again, shit, now that it's been two years, it's gonna be November in a week.


----------



## FJB (Feb 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> you said it's been two years.  It's only second week of February one year after the elections.  I wanted to experience warm weather again, shit, now that it's been two years, it's gonna be November in a week.





Lol I didn't mean that it was two years exactly, but it's been about two years.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> Lol I didn't mean that it was two years exactly, but it's been about two years.


well literally no it hasn't. Not even fking close to a year and a quarter.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

From Feb. 12th 2022


The judge seals report on voting machines. Why?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> From Feb. 12th 2022


same old shit, corrupt judges and secretary of states.  fking color me shocked.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> same old shit, corrupt judges and secretary of states.  fking color me shocked.


Garland said the is much more evidence to come. Does it look like anyone is giving up trying to prove fraud? No, it doesn't.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck off. The SOS told Trump his own state's data was wrong. The SOS is corrupt as they come.


*The SOS told Trump his own state's data was wrong. The SOS is corrupt as they come. *This is you.    🤪   If the SOS was corrupt, why would he be telling Trump the data was wrong then? What you are saying is, the SOS is admitting he himself is corrupt. 
😂🤪Dude, you are a trip. An idiot, but a trip.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck off. The SOS told Trump his own state's data was wrong. The SOS is corrupt as they come.


When you are reduced to "fuck off" as your counter argument, you are mentally disturbed from losing the narrative. What's left is fantasy. Please proceed.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> *The SOS told Trump his own state's data was wrong. The SOS is corrupt as they come. *This is you.    🤪   If the SOS was corrupt, why would he be telling Trump the data was wrong then? What you are saying is, the SOS is admitting he himself is corrupt.
> 😂🤪Dude, you are a trip. An idiot, but a trip.


All true. Listen to phone call you stupid bag of shit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> same old shit, corrupt judges and secretary of states.  fking color me shocked.





jc456 said:


> "Corrupt judges" huh? But you don't actually have any proof, as always right? Which makes you a liar as always, right?


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> All true. Listen to phone call you stupid bag of shit.


Provide the audio for us that Raffensberger is admitting to being corrupt himself.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> When you are reduced to "fuck off" as your counter argument, you are mentally disturbed from losing the narrative. What's left is fantasy. Please proceed.


Not at all. Every once in a while you need to be talked to like the dishonest morally bankrupt scum that you are. Deal with it.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> Provide the audio for us that Raffensberger is admitting to being corrupt himself.


I do not have to. It has been proven by the letter he sent to the vice president on Jan. 6th.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not at all. Every once in a while you need to be talked to like the dishonest morally bankrupt scum that you are. Deal with it.


You went from "fuck off" to saying nothing. Which is what proceed means.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not have to. It has been proven by the letter he sent to the vice president on Jan. 6th.


Show us the letter.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> You went from "fuck off" to saying nothing. Which is what proceed means.


Nothing that was not true, pissant.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Garland said the is much more evidence to come. Does it look like anyone is giving up trying to prove fraud? No, it doesn't.


15 months! Anytime now.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> 15 months! Anytime now.


6 years and Trump is still a free and very popular man. We got nothing but time.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 6 years and Trump is still a free and very popular man. We got nothing but time.


You never showed us the letter. You are a liar as always. Next!


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 6 years and Trump is still a free and very popular man. We got nothing but time.


Trump has very little time;


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.



I think the problem here is like looking at a tree to try and explain the whole forest. 

The problem isn't the election. The problem is the ELECTORAL SYSTEM. 

What is it that you actually want from this? Probably you just want Trump to be president and you couldn't give a damn whether he is elected fairly or not. But you'll try and dress it up like you somehow want democracy, but any time anyone talks about democracy you'll ignore it. The US presidential election is NOT democratic. So what do you want?


----------



## buttercup (Feb 15, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Well?  That is what buttercup is getting at.
> 
> The corruption is the point.  Selling the drama and distracting the entire nation, and the entire world, from what the global oligarch's are actually doing to the little people?  THAT is the point.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!



I agree with everything you said, and I'm glad you're on this site, btw.  I don't know if it's willful blindness at this point, or what, but it's crazy to me that so many people still don't grok what has been going on, for a number of years now.  On top of that, they react in the exact way they were manipulated to react... every. single. damn. time.  I guess the reason the PTSB keep using tactics like Problem-Reaction-Solution is because those tactics have worked so well, so why would they stop? Until the public realizes they're being manipulated, distracted and kept busy fighting their neighbor (or whatever boogeyman the PTSB wants them to fight) things are not going to get better, and will likely get much worse.

/ my 2 cents.


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Not a day goes by for me, wondering, what makes a man or woman idolize such a monster like Trump, and yet, still want to vote for him? It's like they have no dignity or self respect?



couple reasons.  there's the 'mark' that donny, the carnival barker can spot a mile away ...

_*“The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people’s fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That’s why a little hyperbole never hurts. People want to believe that something is the biggest and the greatest and the most spectacular. I call it truthful hyperbole. It’s an innocent form of exaggeration—and a very effective form of promotion.”*_

*& the ones that hillary had been  spot on about:*

' You know, to just be grossly generalistic, you could put half of Trump’s supporters into what I call the basket of deplorables. Right?

_*The racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic, Islamaphobic — you name it. And unfortunately there are people like that. And he has lifted them up. He has given voice to their websites that used to only have 11,000 people — now how 11 million. He tweets and retweets their offensive hateful mean-spirited rhetoric. Now, some of those folks — they are irredeemable, but thankfully they are not America.*_

even this:

_*But the other basket — and I know this because I see friends from all over America here — I see friends from Florida and Georgia and South Carolina and Texas — as well as, you know, New York and California — but that other basket of people are people who feel that the government has let them down, the economy has let them down, nobody cares about them, nobody worries about what happens to their lives and their futures, and they’re just desperate for change. It doesn’t really even matter where it comes from. They don’t buy everything he says, but he seems to hold out some hope that their lives will be different. They won’t wake up and see their jobs disappear, lose a kid to heroine, feel like they’re in a dead-end. Those are people we have to understand and empathize with as well. *_'

i once had some empathy for  ^^^those ^^^ that voted for him the 1st time around, because many of them fell into that group who only thought he was a successful biz'nez man & knew him only from his tv 'reality' show ... who hadn't seen him being the pig he was since the 80's.  BUT - not anymore ... especially, despite all his crimes & incompetency & cuddling up to the world's worst dictators after they figured out how to powder his ample orange ass to get what they wanted -&  they voted for him a 2nd time.


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Feds are the new KGB.



Trump's longtime accounting firm cuts ties, cannot stand behind statements -filing​By Karen Freifeld

NEW YORK, Feb 14 (Reuters) - The accounting firm that handled Donald Trump's company's financial statements dropped it as a client and said it could no longer stand behind a decade of statements, a court filing showed on Monday.

Mazars USA, in a Feb. 9 letter made public on Monday, told the Trump Organization, the former president's New York-based real estate business, that its financial statements for 2011 through 2020 should no longer be relied on.

*The disclosure was made as part of New York Attorney General Letitia James' civil investigation into the Trump Organization, which could result in financial penalties. That probe partially overlaps a criminal investigation by the Manhattan District Attorney, which James joined in May, into the company's practices.*

Trump's longtime accounting firm cuts ties, cannot stand behind statements -filing


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 6 years and Trump is still a free and very popular man. We got nothing but time.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 15, 2022)

buttercup said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same story, over and over again.  Folks love to have hope someone, or something will come save them.

SO?  It is quite easy to manufacture consent.

A Brief History of Hopium​
Propaganda (1928)​




__





						Propaganda by Edward Bernays (1928)
					





					www.historyisaweapon.com


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

playtime said:


>











						Exclusive: Systemic Voting Issues In Pennsylvania County More Extensive
					

The newest recordings provide some of the frankest discussion on how bad the behind-the-scenes situation was in Pennsylvania’s 2020 election.




					thefederalist.com
				



The 2020 election had 0 integrity.


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Exclusive: Systemic Voting Issues In Pennsylvania County More Extensive
> 
> 
> The newest recordings provide some of the frankest discussion on how bad the behind-the-scenes situation was in Pennsylvania’s 2020 election.
> ...



*suck it up, buttercup.*


----------



## buttercup (Feb 15, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> It's the same story, over and over again.  Folks love to have hope someone, or something will come save them.
> 
> SO?  It is quite easy to manufacture consent.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll take a look at that later.  Speaking of Edward Bernays (the Father of Propaganda) this is off-topic but an interesting little bit of info… He was the one that came up with "bacon and eggs" which of course ended up becoming a very common breakfast. James Corbett did a video on that, but I checked and it seems the video is no longer there. But here's another link:



Also, he was the one who marketed smoking cigarettes to women, with an ad campaign calling cigarettes "torches of freedom." 



Which just goes to show what I said earlier, about how people are so easily manipulated.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 15, 2022)

buttercup said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at that later.  Speaking of Edward Bernays (the Father of Propaganda) this is off-topic but an interesting little bit of info… He was the one that came up with "bacon and eggs" which of course ended up becoming a very common breakfast. James Corbett did a video on that, but I checked and it seems the video is no longer there. But here's another link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have known all of that for a very long time. 

There is a great documentary, for anyone interested in Freud, or Bernays, which I can recommend if they are interested in that topic.  Be warned though, it is from the perspective of the leftist, statist, and ruling elites. . . a sub-contractor of the BBC.

_*The Century of the Self*_ is a 2002 British television documentary series by filmmaker Adam Curtis. It focuses on the work of psychoanalysts Sigmund Freud and Anna Freud, and PR consultant Edward Bernays.[1] In episode one, Curtis says, "This series is about how those in power have used Freud's theories to try and control the dangerous crowd in an age of mass democracy." 
Episodes​
"Happiness Machines" (originally broadcast 17 March 2002)[2]
"The Engineering of Consent" (originally broadcast 24 March 2002)[3]
"There is a Policeman Inside All Our Heads; He Must Be Destroyed" (originally broadcast 31 March 2002)[4]
"Eight People Sipping Wine in Kettering" (originally broadcast 7 April 2002)[5]
Overview​Sigmund Freud, the founder of psychoanalysis, changed our perception of the mind and its workings. The documentary explores the various ways that governments and corporations have used Freud's theories. Freud and his nephew Edward Bernays, who was the first to use psychological techniques in public relations, are discussed in part one. His daughter Anna Freud, a pioneer of child psychology, is mentioned in part two. Wilhelm Reich, an opponent of Freud's theories, is discussed in part three. 








						The Century of the Self - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Here is the full four hours, I highly recommend it, but only try to do an hour, or maybe half hour a day.


This is also very interesting if you are into studying Bernays. . . amazing this enslavement of humanity, WWII, the depression, started not too long ago. . . just a generation ago.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> *suck it up, buttercup.*


You mean the laws were broken and we are supposed to ignore it. GFY.


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You mean the laws were broken and we are supposed to ignore it. GFY.



nooooooooooooo..............  just face reality.

hillary lost in 2016, & donny lost in 2020.

ain't no changing either of those results.

move on, or don't ... but biden is prez & you can't make it any differant.

_neener neener._


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> nooooooooooooo..............  just face reality.
> 
> hillary lost in 2016, & donny lost in 2020.
> 
> ...


I never said the results would be changed. Knowing and proving the election had 0 integrity (which they have) is enough to vote a lot of assholes out of office this Nov. and for years to come.


----------



## playtime (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I never said the results would be changed. Knowing and proving the election had 0 integrity (which they have) is enough to vote a lot of assholes out of office this Nov. and for years to come.







it's coming.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> View attachment 601741
> 
> it's coming.


We have heard that for six years. We have only talked about fraud for a year and a half. Suck it up asshole.


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


how are we to move on from Biggest Story of American History?

This means the end of America... if our legislators do not change voter laws.. regulations... make them conform to theConstitution..


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> This means the end of America... if our legislators do not change voter laws.. regulations... make them conform to theConstitution..




Yes, but that's talking about the future, not the past.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> how are we to move on from Biggest Story of American History?
> 
> This means the end of America... if our legislators do not change voter laws.. regulations... make them conform to theConstitution..


Specifically what voter laws do not conform to the Constitution, and explain how?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> Yes, but that's talking about the future, not the past.


What laws need to be changed exactly, and why?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have heard that for six years. We have only talked about fraud for a year and a half. Suck it up asshole.


There was no fraud a year and a half ago, and your lying ass does not have any proof there was.


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> What laws need to be changed exactly, and why?




We could start with voter ID being a requirement in all fifty states.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I never said the results would be changed. Knowing and proving the election had 0 integrity (which they have) is enough to vote a lot of assholes out of office this Nov. and for years to come.


And you never, ever will. You live in a world detached from reality. You are mentally disturbed, because you can't stomach that you lost. You are weak and dishonest.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> We could start with voter ID being a requirement in all fifty states.


Start with something else. No one is challenging voter ID. You are stalling, because you really do not know what changes need to happen other than suppression laws to keep minorities away from the polls.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> how are we to move on from Biggest Story of American History?
> 
> This means the end of America... if our legislators do not change voter laws.. regulations... make them conform to theConstitution..


The biggest story of a squeaky clean election you mean?


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Start with something else. No one is challenging voter ID. You are stalling, because you really do not know what changes need to happen other than suppression laws to keep minorities away from the polls.




Wrong! Republicans were the ones being kept away from the polls.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> There was no fraud a year and a half ago, and your lying ass does not have any proof there was.


I have proof the elections in the swing states have no integrity. It is as disqualifying as fraud.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Exclusive: Systemic Voting Issues In Pennsylvania County More Extensive
> 
> 
> The newest recordings provide some of the frankest discussion on how bad the behind-the-scenes situation was in Pennsylvania’s 2020 election.
> ...


 "Problems with election integrity" and "areas of concern", are opinions that mean absolutely nothing without documented forensic proof there was voter fraud. Try again. You lose as always.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> Wrong! Republicans were the ones being kept away from the polls.


Link proving that or you are a liar.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have proof the elections in the swing states have no integrity. It is as disqualifying as fraud.


No you don't, and 60 Republican judges back me up proving you do not, and that you are a liar.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Problems with election integrity" and "areas of concern", are opinions that mean absolutely nothing without documented forensic proof there was voter fraud. Try again. You lose as always.


There is documented forensic proof. It is about time you admitted it. AZ. evidence is going to get to a court.


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Link proving that or you are a liar.



Unfortunately I can't because all of the videos from witnesses of the RSBN YouTube channel have been taken down after posted. Blame your party.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> Unfortunately I can't because all of the videos from witnesses of the RSBN YouTube channel have been taken down after posted. Blame your party.


Thanks, we knew you were a liar.


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thanks, we knew you were a liar.




Yeah well you wouldn't believe it even if you saw the video and just call them liars so I don't know what the point would be anyways.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thanks, we knew you were a liar.


She has nothing on you. Don't be so modest.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is documented forensic proof. It is about time you admitted it. AZ. evidence is going to get to a court.


*AZ. evidence is going to get to a court.  *"Is going to?"      *There is documented forensic proof.   *This is you. "Going to" or "is?" Make up your mind. 

You just can't help it can you? Lying is in your DNA, and pointing it out is so fucking easy.


----------



## FJB (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> She has nothing on you. Don't be so modest.




Leftists seem to blame for being white and now blame me for everything getting censored. What's next? Blaming me for being a woman or human?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> Yeah well you wouldn't believe it even if you saw the video and just call them liars so I don't know what the point would be anyways.


Neither would you, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

FJB said:


> Leftists seem to blame for being white and now blame me for everything getting censored. What's next? Blaming me for being a woman or human?


We can start by blaming you and your ilk for being liars, which you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> *AZ. evidence is going to get to a court.  *"Is going to?"      *There is documented forensic proof.   *This is you. "Going to" or "is?" Make up your mind.
> 
> You just can't help it can you? Lying is in your DNA, and pointing it out is so fucking easy.


You are just denying what I have already proven.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> She has nothing on you. Don't be so modest.


Too bad you can't prove any on me. Remember, you're a loser.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> No you don't, and 60 Republican judges back me up proving you do not, and that you are a liar.


The judges never got near any evidence, by design.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are just denying what I have already proven.


"Going to" and "is" are two different things. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The judges never got near any evidence, by design.


Not my problem, and yours to prove. Good luck loser.  Judges never got close to any evidence because the cheaters never produced any.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Too bad you can't prove any on me. Remember, you're a loser.


You are an obnoxious liar. Period.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are an obnoxious liar. Period.


Too bad you can't prove it one time. Because you're a loser.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Too bad you can't prove it one time. Because you're a loser.


You have proven it yourself. When you push lies you are a liar. Your sources have lied continuously for six years. They have been caught repeatably. In fact they were just recently caught again by Durham.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have proven it yourself. When you push lies you are a liar. Your sources have lied continuously for six years. They have been caught repeatably. In fact they were just recently caught again by Durham.


Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough  You are the gift that keeps giving all year long.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough  You are the gift that keeps giving all year long.


What does that hack have to do with this? That guy is a bigger joke than you. That takes real effort.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What does that hack have to do with this? That guy is a bigger joke than you. That takes real effort.


This gig with Durham, it is going no where.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> This gig with Durham, it is going no where.


It has already gone far enough to have people turning on Killary. The public is always prepared to believe the worst about her.


----------



## playtime (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have heard that for six years. We have only talked about fraud for a year and a half. Suck it up asshole.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> View attachment 602193


Killary will be there first.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The judges never got near any evidence, by design.


No proof. Try again.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has already gone far enough to have people turning on Killary. The public is always prepared to believe the worst about her.


No evidence of that what so ever. Charlie Savage debunked the entire conspiracy. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has already gone far enough to have people turning on Killary. The public is always prepared to believe the worst about her.








						John Durham throws yet more chum into Fox News waters - Kevin Drum
					

In the New York Times, Charlie Savage reports on the latest Fox News hysteria over John Durham's investigation of Russian interference in the 2016 election. Based on a court filing on Friday, conservatives ran wild with claims about alleged spying on the Trump White House. But there's a problem...




					jabberwocking.com
				












						Right-wing media said it was exposing a scandal. What it really revealed is how bad information spreads in MAGA world
					

On Saturday night former President Donald Trump declared that he was the victim of a scandal "far greater" than Watergate. He called for criminal prosecutions and "reparations." He said "in a stronger period of time in our country, this crime would have been punishable by death."




					www.cnn.com
				












						Right-wing media's latest "bombshell" — the Durham report — is a nothingburger
					

Conservatives have framed John Durham's filing as definitive evidence that Clinton spied on Trump – but it's not




					www.salon.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/02/16/giuliani-newsmax-rant-jan-6-john-durham/
		


Not even close. You're a loser.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The judges never got near any evidence, by design.


It's not the judges job to get to any evidence you fucking retard. The people bringing the suits are.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> No proof. Try again.


Just the truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> John Durham throws yet more chum into Fox News waters - Kevin Drum
> 
> 
> In the New York Times, Charlie Savage reports on the latest Fox News hysteria over John Durham's investigation of Russian interference in the 2016 election. Based on a court filing on Friday, conservatives ran wild with claims about alleged spying on the Trump White House. But there's a problem...
> ...


WP for political news?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> It's not the judges job to get to any evidence you fucking retard. The people bringing the suits are.


Boy, you are dumb.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Just the truth.


You say nothing as always.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Boy, you are dumb.


Judges don't investigate retard, they judge what has been presented. Your goons presented them with nothing. You lose again.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> WP for political news?


Non-argument! More losing.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> You say nothing as always.


You are nothing.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Killary will be there first.



_any day now. _


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> _any day now. _


This is so stupid and childish. They've been investigating that woman since the early nineties. And? The hate for Clinton drives these folks nuts.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are nothing.


For once we agree. When you produce nothing with every post, how can anyone else have something? The two go with each other.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> For once we agree. When you produce nothing with every post, how can anyone else have something? The two go with each other.


I have produced proof the election in AZ. and GA. both have no integrity. Your denial is what means nothing.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

The irony of this forum....a thread about being done talking about something is now on its 6th day and pushing 400 post talking about that thing


----------



## FJB (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The irony of this forum....a thread about being done talking about something is now on its 6th day and pushing 400 post talking about that thing





Hey, I only jump in when somebody is talking to me, other than that I have pretty much abandoned this thread.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The irony of this forum....a thread about being done talking about something is now on its 6th day and pushing 400 post talking about that thing


There are other forums.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There are other forums.



YES!  You finally said something truthful and correct.

Well done.

How did it feel?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> YES!  You finally said something truthful and correct.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> How did it feel?


When you finally say something truthful you will find out.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> When you finally say something truthful you will find out.



Weak comeback!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Weak comeback!


You know weak. I got to give you that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You know weak. I got to give you that.



Much better!


----------



## FJB (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Much better!




You say that like that's a compliment lol


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> You say that like that's a compliment lol



Its not?


----------



## FJB (Feb 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Its not?




They were calling you weak you idiot.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> They were calling you weak you idiot.



No shit dumbfuck.  I had just called them that and then did the I am rubber and you are glue tactic...and I gave him kudos for doing so as he is not normally even that advanced.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have produced proof the election in AZ. and GA. both have no integrity. Your denial is what means nothing.


No one but your Alice in Wonderland fantasies have proven anything. That's not good enough.


----------



## FJB (Feb 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> No one but your Alice in Wonderland fantasies have proven anything. That's not good enough.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

FJB said:


>


We'll, at least we know you can act silly, show us how weak you are, and argue nothing. Lol! A total failure in other words.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> No one but your Alice in Wonderland fantasies have proven anything. That's not good enough.


They have not been to court. If they get there it will be proven the election had 0 integrity.


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have not been to court. If they get there it will be proven the election had 0 integrity.


There is nothing to go there for. 60 Republican judges found no evidence, because there was none shown.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> There is nothing to go there for. 60 Republican judges found no evidence, because there was none shown.











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


You have to be autistic. I can't think of another explanation.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...



Here Is The Evidence​




QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.


*Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency.*
Detailed Report​Reasoning: *Lack of Transparency, Poor Sources, False Information*
Country: *United Kingdom*
World Press Freedom Rank: *UK 35/180*

Here Is The Evidence


*try again.*


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> Here Is The Evidence​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shove that source checker straight up your ass. They mean nothing. They are based on opinion, not fact.


----------



## playtime (Feb 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Shove that source checker straight up your ass. They mean nothing. They are based on opinion, not fact.


*History*

Founded on November 10, 2020, Here Is The Evidence is a website that allows individuals to upload alleged 2020 election voter fraud news and information. The website completely lacks transparency as there are no names associated with the website. The domain is registered in the United Kingdom. A description of the website reads “Due to the irregularity of this current 2020 Presidential Election, this is a crowdsourcing tool for organizing anomalies and legal issues. Our desire is that more of the election process would be made transparent so there would be unquestionable confidence in our voting systems. This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.”

*^^^not opinion^^^

Funded by / Ownership*

Here is the Evidence completely lacks transparency and does not disclose ownership. There does not appear to be a revenue source at this time.

*^^^not opinion^^^

Failed Fact Checks*



None. Here is the Evidence does not publish original content. However, the sources posted have failed numerous fact checks.
Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency. (D. Van Zandt (11/26/2020)
*
^^^ not opinion ^^^*


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 22, 2022)

playtime said:


> *History*
> 
> Founded on November 10, 2020, Here Is The Evidence is a website that allows individuals to upload alleged 2020 election voter fraud news and information. The website completely lacks transparency as there are no names associated with the website. The domain is registered in the United Kingdom. A description of the website reads “Due to the irregularity of this current 2020 Presidential Election, this is a crowdsourcing tool for organizing anomalies and legal issues. Our desire is that more of the election process would be made transparent so there would be unquestionable confidence in our voting systems. This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.”
> 
> ...


It is an opinion to me. Try again.


----------



## playtime (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is an opinion to me. Try again.



lol ...  your 'opinion' lacks reality.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 23, 2022)

playtime said:


> lol ...  your 'opinion' lacks reality.


So does your world view.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have not been to court. If they get there it will be proven the election had 0 integrity.


After 60 failed lawsuits, it's going no where.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> After 60 failed lawsuits, it's going no where.


These will be criminal charges, not lawsuits.


----------



## playtime (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So does your world view.



my world view?

do tell ... what might that be, 'eh?


----------



## playtime (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> These will be criminal charges, not lawsuits.



oh there will be criminal charges, alright ... but not the way you think.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 23, 2022)

playtime said:


> oh there will be criminal charges, alright ... but not the way you think.


After six years of nothing another six years of nothing is expected.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> After six years of nothing another six years of nothing is expected.


Lot's of desperation in that post.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Lot's of desperation in that post.


Really? The NY prosecutors trying to hang Trump have resigned. Lots of desperation there. The case will not be pursued..


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? The NY prosecutors trying to hang Trump have resigned. Lots of desperation there. The case will not be pursued..


In other news;  What to know about accounting firm Mazars' move to back away from Trump - KESQ

Trumps accounting firm abandons Trump. Want to know why? Take a wild guess. NY prosecutors are going no where.

They'll be others.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> In other news;  What to know about accounting firm Mazars' move to back away from Trump - KESQ
> 
> Trumps accounting firm abandons Trump. Want to know why? Take a wild guess. NY prosecutors are going no where.
> 
> They'll be others.


Uninformed is the nicest thing I can call you, Dumbass.


----------



## playtime (Feb 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Uninformed is the nicest thing I can call you, Dumbass.



But Trump’s legal challenges continue. Last week, a judge in New York ordered him to testify under oath in a parallel civil investigation focused in part on whether his company misrepresented asset values;

 a judge in Washington refused to dismiss conspiracy lawsuits trying to hold him liable for the Jan. 6, 2021, U.S. Capitol riot; and the National Archives revealed that classified information was found in 15 boxes of White House records taken to his Mar-a-Lago home.

Asked if Wednesday’s developments would affect the civil probe, New York Attorney General Letitia James’ office said “the investigation is ongoing and there is a robust team working on it.”

Prosecutors in charge of Trump criminal probe have resigned


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


May you enjoy your vacation.

I'll be here to help clean up the mess the Democrats made for the last 50 years, FJB. At least, as long as God lets me. May His strength repurpose your faith that God will help us out, and he will not fail us. The real believers in the Democrat ranks now will join us and together, we can be the do-right nation of the world, God willing.


----------



## beautress (Feb 24, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're right, it's impossible to move on for those protesting the election result. There was no thought involved with this thread by the OP. Silly!


We have to, Don. We must correct the lying polls and remove the precinct chairmen who usher in illegal votes and try to criminally legislate behaviors that adulterate American citizen voting. We are not the world. We are the people who uphold the laws of good sense found in the ten commandments, that even though it paints a broad brush over wrongdoing, keeping those precepts begets neighborliness, kindness, mercy, and the entire host of benign human behaviors that benefit our fellow man. We stand strong for the truth, and we stand strong against lies, liars, and traitors to their fellow Americans who voted. All deserve to know the truth about whether or not the images picked up on a visual monitor showed people opening secretly-hidden boxers at 3am after they lied to and got rid of their Republican watchdogs. That the vote shot up to the loser's benefit, putting him in the oval office, his practice has shown him to be a stuttering, insecure, bumbling and craven mentally sick man who hides from his duties instead of upholding the oath of office that basically charges him with protection of the American people. This may not be happening right now, but it's gonna in the future.

​


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 24, 2022)

playtime said:


> But Trump’s legal challenges continue. Last week, a judge in New York ordered him to testify under oath in a parallel civil investigation focused in part on whether his company misrepresented asset values;
> 
> a judge in Washington refused to dismiss conspiracy lawsuits trying to hold him liable for the Jan. 6, 2021, U.S. Capitol riot; and the National Archives revealed that classified information was found in 15 boxes of White House records taken to his Mar-a-Lago home.
> 
> ...


----------



## BWK (Feb 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Uninformed is the nicest thing I can call you, Dumbass.


The prosecutors resigned because of a Trump lackey, not because they didn't have enough on Trump. Trump's criminal liability is going no where. Bank on it.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> The prosecutors resigned because of a Trump lackey, not because they didn't have enough on Trump. Trump's criminal liability is going no where. Bank on it.


----------



## BWK (Feb 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Boy, you definitely are weak.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> Boy, you definitely are weak.


And you are a POS. I would rather be weak.


----------



## FJB (Feb 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> May you enjoy your vacation.




What do you mean by that?


----------



## playtime (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>



that's ok ...  as much as you want them ^^^THAR^^^ emoticons to change reality ....

*they can't.*


----------



## playtime (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>



*oh, & one more thing ....*

Trump New York criminal probe has new prosecutor after lawyers quit​By Luc Cohen

NEW YORK, Feb 25 (Reuters) - A new prosecutor has been chosen to lead a criminal probe into former U.S. President Donald Trump, the Manhattan district attorney's office said on Friday, after the departures of two top lawyers threw the investigation's future into question.

Susan Hoffinger will now lead the probe into Trump and the practices of his family business, the Trump Organization, according to Danielle Filson, a spokeswoman for Alvin Bragg, the Manhattan district attorney.
Trump New York criminal probe has new prosecutor after lawyers quit


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> that's ok ...  as much as you want them ^^^THAR^^^ emoticons to change reality ....
> 
> *they can't.*


What reality? What has Trump been charged with, and when was he arrested? Nothing and no arrest. That is reality.


----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't. As LA RAM FAN already made a point of saying,.. it's time to move on people. The same with all of the pandemic topics.


Yeah, let’s talk about how Truth Social is censoring its members!


----------



## BWK (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you are a POS. I would rather be weak.


LOL! That's not in dispute.


----------



## BWK (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What reality? What has Trump been charged with, and when was he arrested? Nothing and no arrest. That is reality.


And when he is, and he will be, you'll call it fake news, because you live in an alternate reality.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> And when he is, and he will be, you'll call it fake news, because you live in an alternate reality.


Your reality is the fantasy. You will never be smart enough to look past today.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

Yet another undercover whistleblower video shows a discussion amongst election officials about the way in which ballots were scanned and tabulated during the 2020 election.  One of them explains that given the irregularities in the process there was “no way you could reconcile.”  In other words, it was impossible to actually produce a chain of custody for the votes in question and determine where they were cast and by whom.   That being the case, *none of these votes could legally be counted,* _*and yet they all were.*_










						Delaware County PA – Inside the Theft of an Election?
					

Most of the talk concerning elections in the mainstream media concerns access to the polling place. The only real issue confronting us we are told is the challenge of guaranteeing as many people can vote as possible. Lost in this myopic view is the broader question of election integrity. Perhaps...




					andmagazine.substack.com
				




More proof the election had 0 integrity. If you do not believe your eyes and ears you are one stupid SOB.


----------



## bdtex (Mar 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> I realize that there's new stuff that keeps coming out about it but the topic itself is old news. Either you're smart and believe that the election was stolen or you're stupid and you don't.


Joe Biden won fair and square. It's not old news until you own that.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

bdtex said:


> Joe Biden won fair and square. It's not old news until you own that.


Bullshit.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> No, if you want to go ahead and talk about it go ahead and talk about it. I was just explaining why I'm done talking about it and see how many people agree with me or if they want to continue talking about it. It makes absolutely no difference to me. I actually made this topic because I was seriously thinking about posting RSBN's latest video about recent news about it,.. but then I'm like you know what? Same old, same old. It's getting to be boring and tiring and until something is done to change the outcome then what's the use? If anybody else wants to watch it though, just go to the RSBN channel on YouTube as there's a live stream happening right now. I'm not posting the link though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so is a declaration of not talking about something still talking about something?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 5, 2022)

It is simply fascinating that a thread about being done talking about the 2020 election now has 21 pages of post about the 2020 election, including Odin only knows how many by the person that is doing talking about the 2020 election.


----------



## FJB (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is simply fascinating that a thread about being done talking about the 2020 election now has 21 pages of post about the 2020 election, including Odin only knows how many by the person that is doing talking about the 2020 election.





Practically nothing out of me though.


----------



## FJB (Mar 5, 2022)

iceberg said:


> so is a declaration of not talking about something still talking about something?




I guess that's a good point, but notice that I'm not doing much of the talking in this thread.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> I guess that's a good point, but notice that I'm not doing much of the talking in this thread.





FJB said:


> Practically nothing out of me though.



Yet here you are 21 pages in on post number 404 still replying to the thread about what you are not going to talk about any longer.

Do you not see a tiny bit of irony there


----------



## FJB (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yet here you are 21 pages in on post number 404 still replying to the thread about what you are not going to talk about any longer.
> 
> Do you not see a tiny bit of irony there




Did I mention anything about what I was talking about in the OP?


----------



## iceberg (Mar 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> I guess that's a good point, but notice that I'm not doing much of the talking in this thread.


I know man, just chain yankin a bit. I do know hownyou feel.


----------



## FJB (Mar 5, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I know man, just chain yankin a bit. I do know hownyou feel.




Really? I thought you were serious. XD


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is simply fascinating that a thread about being done talking about the 2020 election now has 21 pages of post about the 2020 election, including Odin only knows how many by the person that is doing talking about the 2020 election.


Not that you have contributed anything, but feel free to start anytime.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not that you have contributed anything, but feel free to start anytime.



No thanks, unlike you I am actually done talking about it.  Ancient history


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> No thanks, unlike you I am actually done talking about it.  Ancient history


Good. Won't see on anything about fraud again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Good. Won't see on anything about fraud again.



Nope, I am just going to spend my time laughing at you.  far more productive than living in the past


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, I am just going to spend my time laughing at you.  far more productive than living in the past


Like reparations?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like reparations?



Reparations are even dumber than your stolen election fixation


----------



## BWK (Mar 7, 2022)

This thread isn't worth a half a bucket of shit.


----------

